# Tipologia di traditore/tradimento



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Vi sono varie tipologie di tradimento, uso il maschile in senso neutro

1) una tantum occasionale, durante una trasferta

2) grande attrazione/innamoramento 

3) ogni lasciata è persa

4) cerco sesso diverso da quello matrimoniale in cui sperimentarmi

5) sono una rockstar...è più faticoso far uscire le fan dal letto 

6) ho incontrato il grande amore, ma il destino è cinico e baro

Traditori e traditrici aggiungete volendo la vostra tipologia e dite se...avete ripetuto o ripetereste


----------



## void (17 Aprile 2019)

Perché tutto deve sempre essere inquadrato in tipologie.
La cosa più interessante della vita, è che non ci sono 2 istanti uno uguale all'altro.


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Perché tutto deve sempre essere inquadrato in tipologie.
> *La cosa più interessante della vita, è che non ci sono 2 istanti uno uguale all'altro.
> 
> *
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Magari.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2019)

Per me varia a seconda della persona che si incontra


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi sono varie tipologie di tradimento, uso il maschile in senso neutro
> 
> 1) una tantum occasionale, durante una trasferta
> 
> ...


Crisi di mezza età
Non mi sento amato
Tanto cosa vuoi che sia (parente di ogni lasciata è persa)
Lo fanno tutti (altro parente)
Stile di vita


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Io dividerei in linea di massima le varie casistiche in due tipologie: quelli che sono o si dichiarano tendenzialmente fedeli, ma che per varie ragioni si sono distaccati dalla coppia e non potendo o volendo lasciarsi col partner ufficiale che spesso è anche genitore dei figli, tradiscono con un'altra persona di cui restano invaghiti e quelli che tradiscono puntualmente senza porsi problemi perché è nella loro natura non avere un unico partner, e tra questi ci sono quelli di "Ogni lasciata è persa", "la vita è una sola", "tanto non rischio niente perché figurati se mi lascia", "il matrimonio è la tomba dell'amore", "cosa vuoi che sia, è solo sesso", "un'unica donna tutta la vita è impossibile", "il sesso è un gioco", "non mi scoprirà mai", "il cuore alla moglie, il culo all'(o dall')amante", "certe cose solo con le troie", "ho fame di autostima", "ho fame/mi piace di figa", "mi piacciono quello che hanno i soldi", "contro il logorio della vita moderna", "così fan tutti", "quello stronzo se lo merita", "ho bisogno di emozioni", "me lo merito" "son fatto così". "sono uomo", "la vanità è donna", etc. etc.
Nel primo caso, il tradimento mostra un problema nella coppia, non si sa quanto risolvibile.
Nel secondo un comportamento individuale. Se ci si accontenta di solito la coppia non avrà conseguenze. Neppure le abitudini, però.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi sono varie tipologie di tradimento, uso il maschile in senso neutro
> 
> 1) una tantum occasionale, durante una trasferta
> 
> ...


7) mi piace la gnocca anche se non e' che non ci dormo la notte. Quindi se capita ci posso fare anche un pensierino. (diciamo un misto tra la 1 e la 4 e un po' la 3 )


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi sono varie tipologie di tradimento, uso il maschile in senso neutro
> 
> 1) una tantum occasionale, durante una trasferta
> 
> ...


7) mi posso spendere in un modo che nel matrimonio non è riconosciuto e con una valuta che nel matrimonio è carta straccia


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> 7) mi posso spendere in un modo che nel matrimonio non è riconosciuto e con una valuta che nel matrimonio è carta straccia



Nel matrimonio il sesso non è riconosciuto come apporto dell'uno all'altro?
Comunque in che modo secondo te differisce dal n. 4?


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nel matrimonio il sesso non è riconosciuto come apporto dell'uno all'altro?
> Comunque in che modo secondo te differisce dal n. 4?


Che non sto parlando di "sesso"


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me varia a seconda della persona che si incontra


Ma si è ripetuto?


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che non sto parlando di "sesso"


Beh. Tante grazie. Se manca quello non è neanche tradimento


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh. Tante grazie. Se manca quello non è neanche tradimento


Prego 

Io però se rileggi (è breve) ho parlato di parte e valuta

Il sesso può essere un veicolo sicuramente


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> 7) mi posso spendere in un modo che nel matrimonio non è riconosciuto e con una valuta che nel matrimonio è carta straccia


Sì, beh, comprensibile.
Puoi fare un esempio?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma si è ripetuto?


Non ho capito


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Il tradimento si è ripetuto con altre motivazioni/tipologie?


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Io però se rileggi (è breve) ho parlato di parte e valuta
> 
> Il sesso può essere un veicolo sicuramente


Capito.
Non  "può essere", però. Nel tradimento,  "e'". Altrimenti si potrebbe parlare dell'amico con cui si spendono parti di sé che in casa per mille mila motivi non sono spendibili.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capito.
> Non  "può essere", però. Nel tradimento,  "e'". Altrimenti si potrebbe parlare dell'*amico* con cui si spendono parti di sé che in casa per mille mila motivi non sono spendibili.


c'è anche un tradimento che parte dall'amicizia che si crea e nel modo in cui ci si scopre con un amico/a.

Credo sia quella parte di se a cui si riferisce [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> c'è anche un tradimento che parte dall'amicizia che si crea e nel modo in cui ci si scopre con un amico/a.
> 
> Credo sia quella parte di se a cui si riferisce @_Skorpio_


Ma no.
Se ti piace far sesso con sconosciuti, non puoi di certo farlo con il partner.
Se ti piace sesso di gruppo è abbastanza frequente che il coniuge ti mandi a quel paese solo se ne accenni.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capito.
> Non  "può essere", però. Nel tradimento,  "e'". Altrimenti si potrebbe parlare dell'amico con cui si spendono parti di sé che in casa per mille mila motivi non sono spendibili.


Io però ho sempre scritto che a ogni effetto, chi qui dentro è iscritto in clandestinità, e in clandestinità rispetto al partner scambia parti di se con persone, sta tradendo

Ma questo per me

Poi c'è il confine convenzionale del cazzo nella topa

E lo capisco

Ma è un confine convenzionale, che poi cozza clamorosamente con l'andare fuori di testa scoprendo una chattata intima con uno "sconosciuto/a"


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> c'è anche un tradimento che parte dall'amicizia che si crea e nel modo in cui ci si scopre con un amico/a.
> 
> Credo sia quella parte di se a cui si riferisce [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]


Non capisco come si possa parlare di tradimento con un amico, sarà un mio limite.
A meno che non ti riferisci a una relazione che muovendo dall'amicizia approda ad altro. Se finiamo a letto, possiamo pure dirci  "amici", ma è chiaro che facciamo un uso del termine strumentale.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io però ho sempre scritto che a ogni effetto, chi qui dentro è iscritto in clandestinità, *e in clandestinità rispetto al partner scambia parti di se con persone, sta tradendo*
> 
> Ma questo per me
> 
> ...



Quindi anche quando mia moglie esce con le amiche e scambia con loro parti di sé di cui mi tiene all'oscuro mi sta tradendo....
A parte questo, mia moglie sa di questo forum e qualcuno che scrive qui l'ha anche conosciuta.
Non le ho mai nascosto di vedermi con persone, anche donne, conosciute qui.
Probabilmente si fida.


----------



## void (17 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh. Tante grazie. Se manca quello non è neanche tradimento



Secondo me non e' proprio cosi. Tutti considerano il sesso come linea di demarcazione fra il tradimento "pensato" e quello "attuato".  Il tradimento non e' solo uno scambio di fluidi corporei. Si possono condividere sentimenti e passioni forti, senza sesso, escludendo il proprio partner ufficiale da quegli spazi, che invece dovrebbe occupare.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> c'è anche un tradimento che parte dall'amicizia che si crea e nel modo in cui ci si scopre con un amico/a.
> 
> Credo sia quella parte di se a cui si riferisce [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]


Certo!

Amicizia/intesa/atmosfera etc...


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi anche quando mia moglie esce con le amiche e scambia con loro parti di sé di cui mi tiene all'oscuro mi sta tradendo....
> A parte questo, mia moglie sa di questo forum e qualcuno che scrive qui l'ha anche conosciuta.
> Non le ho mai nascosto di vedermi con persone, anche donne, conosciute qui.
> Probabilmente si fida.


Beh ma io parlo x me, x sensazioni mie

Amica/amica direi di no


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Secondo me non e' proprio cosi. Tutti considerano il sesso come linea di demarcazione fra il tradimento "pensato" e quello "attuato".  Il tradimento non e' solo uno scambio di fluidi corporei. Si possono condividere sentimenti e passioni forti, senza sesso, escludendo il proprio partner ufficiale da quegli spazi, che invece dovrebbe occupare.


Perfetto

X chi ci vuole arrivare è semplice


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Secondo me non e' proprio cosi. Tutti considerano il sesso come linea di demarcazione fra il tradimento "pensato" e quello "attuato".  Il tradimento non e' solo uno scambio di fluidi corporei. Si possono condividere sentimenti e passioni forti, senza sesso, escludendo il proprio partner ufficiale da quegli spazi, che invece dovrebbe occupare.


Allora abbiamo tradito tutti.
Suvvia, non facciamo la solito estensione tipica di alcune modalità del pensiero contemporaneo, quella per cui anche l'approccio "tranquillo" di una ragazza per strada (come ho fatto in passato e si è sempre fatto) è diventato un abuso. Facciamo dei distinguo, altrimenti tutto diventa niente. Una relazione tra uomo e donna è amicale finché non sopraggiunge la componente fisica o l'attrazione sessuale.
Se io dialogo con una donna che non mi attrae sessualmente, posso tranquillamente dissertare di sesso, cazzi e fighe senza che si debba parlare di tradimento.
Piuttosto si possono avanzare dei legittimi dubbi sul "flirtare", dove il tipo di confidenza non è più amicale.
Di solito, però, almeno uno dei due che flirta ha la speranza di fare sesso.


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io però ho sempre scritto che a ogni effetto, chi qui dentro è iscritto in clandestinità, e in clandestinità rispetto al partner scambia parti di se con persone, sta tradendo
> 
> Ma questo per me
> 
> ...


Ma nel matrimonio non e' convenzionalmente stabilito che si debba condividere TUTTO. Ci sono piuttosto alcuni ambiti di esclusiva, e altri per così dire di  "precedenza". Poi vero che tutto può essere oggetto di negoziazione. Cosa intendi per chattata intima? Se io ti parlo del fatto che  - che ne so  - vorrei farlo con un mio ipotetico compagno più volte rispetto a quello che si fa, quindi entro in una certa  "intimità" con te nel parlare di cose mie, secondo te sto tradendo?
Io in questo caso non mi aspetterei una sclerata, ma la domanda  (se del caso non gliene avessi già parlato) sul perché sia venuta a raccontarlo a te. Chiaro come il sole che se emergesse in questo una mia richiesta a te (diversa da un consiglio), embè....
Se la chattata "intima" facesse riferimento a bollori esplicitati, con tanto di  "non vedo l'ora di...", allora e' diverso. Viola una esclusiva.
Se con un amico condivido la passione per uno sport, e giocando a tennis contro di lui scopro parti molto competitive di me che non avevo capito in ambito matrimoniale, e magari ci lavoro sopra con il mio amico tenendo la cosa tra noi due, senza dubbio creo uno spazio in cui non faccio entrare il mio compagno... Ma non credo di tradirlo nemmeno se lo facessi per evitare che costui mi dica: "hai visto??? Pure io quella volta ti ho detto che vuoi la ragione a tutti i costi!!!", o roba così


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Secondo me non e' proprio cosi. Tutti considerano il sesso come linea di demarcazione fra il tradimento "pensato" e quello "attuato".  Il tradimento non e' solo uno scambio di fluidi corporei. Si possono condividere sentimenti e passioni forti, senza sesso, escludendo il proprio partner ufficiale da quegli spazi, che invece dovrebbe occupare.


Sì.
Ma credo che nessuno pensi che si stia parlando di scambi senza sesso agito che riguardano i risultati della Champion... se c’è uno scambio emotivo erotico è tradimento. 
Ovviamente per il tradito e pure per il traditore è comunque fermarsi a un passo dal possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Però sto ancora aspettando che i traditori dicano se il tradimento si è limitato a un solo episodio, a una sola persona o si è ripetuto e se la ripetizione è legata alla tipologia di tradimento o no.


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Secondo me non e' proprio cosi. Tutti considerano il sesso come linea di demarcazione fra il tradimento "pensato" e quello "attuato".  Il tradimento non e' solo uno scambio di fluidi corporei. Si possono condividere sentimenti e passioni forti, senza sesso, escludendo il proprio partner ufficiale da quegli spazi, che invece dovrebbe occupare.


La linea di demarcazione, al massimo, può essere che in un caso stiamo tradendo con un altro, nell'altro caso stiamo tradendo con noi stessi 
In questa seconda ipotesi  (possibilissima eh, non è che tradimento sia mettere le corna) lo scoprire parti di sé, l'arricchimento di sé, e' davvero tradimento quando non comporta nessun tipo di danno al partner? O e' una semplice proiezione della propria gelosia?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non capisco come si possa parlare di tradimento con un amico, sarà un mio limite.
> A meno che non ti riferisci a una relazione che muovendo dall'amicizia approda ad altro. Se finiamo a letto, possiamo pure dirci  "amici", ma è chiaro che facciamo un uso del termine strumentale.


 puo essere che non ci finirai mai a letto oppure si, dipende le condizioni che si creano.

Un amico del sesso opposto crea gelosia nel coniuge, questo è noto.
L'intimità e la confidenza posso sfociare in altro. Certo non sempre però......


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo!
> 
> Amicizia/intesa/atmosfera etc...


queste amicizie racchiudono molti sentimenti e sensazioni.
A volte è anche difficile starci dentro


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Se ti piace far sesso con sconosciuti, non puoi di certo farlo con il partner.
> Se ti piace sesso di gruppo è abbastanza frequente che il coniuge ti mandi a quel paese solo se ne accenni.


 estremizzi tutto.

io parlo di confidenze piccole, apparentemente senza grande valore. Che a una amica sembrano sfoghi e a un amico sembrano altro.

Non riesco forse a spiegarmi, per qualcuno che ha  l'amica del cuore sin da bambino capisce.

Si crea una simbiosi e un senso di protezione reciproco. Un interessamento reciproco, ma essendo di sessi opposti si rischia di trasformarla in intimità.


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> puo essere che non ci finirai mai a letto oppure si, dipende le condizioni che si creano.
> 
> Un amico del sesso opposto crea gelosia nel coniuge, questo è noto.
> L'intimità e la confidenza posso sfociare in altro. Certo non sempre però......


Ma non è che  "possono sfociare". Li facciamo sfociare. O non li facciamo sfociare. Può pure  "sfociare" con il panettiere tanto carino con cui parli al mattino del più e del meno eh. Resta secondo me che se tutto e' tradimento, allora niente e' tradimento. Comunque mi sa che in effetti può valere tutto e il suo contrario. Tradimento e' anche quello che percepiamo come tale, e tant'è che ognuno ha le proprie soglie.

Qui però il tema va oltre la percezione, dando per assodato che il resto ha  "margini", ma quando si finisce a letto diciamo che  "si consuma".


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> queste amicizie racchiudono molti sentimenti e sensazioni.
> A volte è anche difficile starci dentro


Certo!

Se non fosse così sarebbe tecnicamente inspiegabile Perché a volte si determina spazio intimo con un comune conoscente

Basta guardare i fatti


----------



## void (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Allora abbiamo tradito tutti.
> Suvvia, non facciamo la solito estensione tipica di alcune modalità del pensiero contemporaneo, quella per cui anche l'approccio "tranquillo" di una ragazza per strada (come ho fatto in passato e si è sempre fatto) è diventato un abuso. Facciamo dei distinguo, altrimenti tutto diventa niente. Una relazione tra uomo e donna è amicale finché non sopraggiunge la componente fisica o l'attrazione sessuale.
> Se io dialogo con una donna che non mi attrae sessualmente, posso tranquillamente dissertare di sesso, cazzi e fighe senza che si debba parlare di tradimento.
> Piuttosto si possono avanzare dei legittimi dubbi sul "flirtare", dove il tipo di confidenza non è più amicale.
> Di solito, però, almeno uno dei due che flirta ha la speranza di fare sesso.


Forse non ci siamo capiti. Una relazione fra uomo e donna, escludendo il sesso, e' amicale finche' si dialoga della pace del mondo. 
Quando si condividono parti di se che attengono alla sfera piu' intima e personale, con un terzo e non con il partner ufficiale, si e' gia' oltrepassato il confine. Ricordo un tradito che raccontava che la moglie confesso' di aver parlato dei suoi problemi famigliari, legati ai figli, all'amante prima che a lui. Un particolare che mi ha colpito, significativo.
Io ho frequentato due anni la persona con cui ho tradito condividendo la parte piu' intima di me, prima di arrivare al sesso. Beh, nel bilancio totale quei due anni sono stati tradimento comunque.
E tu non pensi che, terminato il tradimento fisico, tua moglie non stia continuando a tradirti ogni giorno,  escludendoti sostanzialmente dalla parte piu' intima della sua vita (se cosi e')?


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Ogni tanto viene fuori il discorso cosa è tradimento. È lapalissiano che ci sono vari gradi..dal prendere un caffè perche c' è una simpatia particolare, al sentirsi al telefono, messaggi ecc al baciarsi, al finire a letto. Se poi succede piu volte per lungo tempo è gravissimo se con piu persone siamo al top. Poi ognuno ha una propria soglia di sopportazione e accettabilità. Dubito che qualcuno possa ritenere accettabile le ultime cose della scala descritta e non accettabili le prime.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> estremizzi tutto.
> 
> io parlo di confidenze piccole, apparentemente senza grande valore. Che a una amica sembrano sfoghi e a un amico sembrano altro.
> 
> ...


Io esplicitavo casi evidenti di situazioni non condivisibili.

Essere amici non mi pare sia un problema.
Il problema è escludere il partner totalmente dalla amicizia.
Capisco che si debba anche lealtà all’amico, ma non tale da privilegiarla a quella con il partner.
A volte penso che la confidenza che molti hanno con un marito o una moglie sia molto ridotta.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento si è ripetuto con altre motivazioni/tipologie?


La motivazione per me è sempre comunque un incontro. Era la situazione a casa che nel tempo è cambiata. 
Ma quando ho la sensazione che sto compensando qualcosa il più delle volte mi blocco


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> estremizzi tutto.
> 
> io parlo di confidenze piccole, apparentemente senza grande valore. Che a una amica sembrano sfoghi e a un amico sembrano altro.
> 
> ...


Nei fatti è già intimità


----------



## void (17 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La linea di demarcazione, al massimo, può essere che in un caso stiamo tradendo con un altro, nell'altro caso stiamo tradendo con noi stessi
> In questa seconda ipotesi  (possibilissima eh, non è che tradimento sia mettere le corna) lo scoprire parti di sé, l'arricchimento di sé, e' davvero tradimento quando non comporta nessun tipo di danno al partner? O e' una semplice proiezione della propria gelosia?


E' qui il punto. Allora neanche il sesso e' tradimento se non arreca nessun tipo di danno al partner?

Come vedi, il confine e' sottile e nebuloso, io ancora non lo ho trovato.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La motivazione per me è sempre comunque un incontro. Era la situazione a casa che nel tempo è cambiata.
> Ma quando ho la sensazione che sto compensando qualcosa il più delle volte mi blocco


Grazie di aver risposto.
Non lo stanno facendo altri.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti. Una relazione fra uomo e donna, escludendo il sesso, e' amicale finche' si dialoga della pace del mondo.
> Quando si condividono parti di se che attengono alla sfera piu' intima e personale, con un terzo e non con il partner ufficiale, si e' gia' oltrepassato il confine. Ricordo un tradito che raccontava che la moglie confesso' di aver parlato dei suoi problemi famigliari, legati ai figli, all'amante prima che a lui. Un particolare che mi ha colpito, significativo.
> Io ho frequentato due anni la persona con cui ho tradito condividendo la parte piu' intima di me, prima di arrivare al sesso. Beh, nel bilancio totale quei due anni sono stati tradimento comunque.
> E tu non pensi che, terminato il tradimento fisico, tua moglie non stia continuando a tradirti ogni giorno,  escludendoti sostanzialmente dalla parte piu' intima della sua vita (se cosi e')?


Privilegiare la confidenza di sé ad altri rispetto al coniuge è tradimento.
C’è chi questa confidenza la considera un prerequisito e chi la accetta e la concede solo dopo il sesso e chi arriva al sesso e non alla confidenza.

Comunque vi è tradimento quando in qualunque modo il coniuge non è più l’interlocutore privilegiato.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti. Una relazione fra uomo e donna, escludendo il sesso, e' amicale finche' si dialoga della pace del mondo.
> Quando si condividono parti di se che attengono alla sfera piu' intima e personale, con un terzo e non con il partner ufficiale, si e' gia' oltrepassato il confine. Ricordo un tradito che raccontava che la moglie confesso' di aver parlato dei suoi problemi famigliari, legati ai figli, all'amante prima che a lui. Un particolare che mi ha colpito, significativo.
> Io ho frequentato due anni la persona con cui ho tradito condividendo la parte piu' intima di me, prima di arrivare al sesso. Beh, nel bilancio totale quei due anni sono stati tradimento comunque.
> E tu non pensi che, terminato il tradimento fisico, tua moglie non stia continuando a tradirti ogni giorno,  escludendoti sostanzialmente dalla parte piu' intima della sua vita (se cosi e')?


Ma il tradito tocca con mano quando c' e fisicità...sai cosa è, è quello...è abbracci, orgasmi, sudore, è rischio di poter rimanere incinta, rischio di contrarre malattie, è odore addosso quando torni a casa. La condivisione di altro la immagini ma ti sembra eterea, non sai nemmeno fino a che punto è arrivata ed è comunque parente ad un amicizia profonda (per analogia se mia moglie con psicologo, condivide qualcosa che non fa con me può infastirmi ma mica è tradimento). Il sesso no. È il massimo dell 'intimità specialmente se segue un periodo di conoscenza e frequentazione. È fare coppia.


----------



## Rosarose (17 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La motivazione per me è sempre comunque un incontro. Era la situazione a casa che nel tempo è cambiata.
> Ma quando ho la sensazione che sto compensando qualcosa il più delle volte mi blocco


Sei sempre molto ermetica per me in quello che scrivi. Ad esempio non si capisce se hai avuto uno o non so quanti di questi " incontri" perché sinceramente se a me nella mia vita matrimoniale mi fosse capitato di avere 3 4 incontri, con uomini divenuti amanti, be' farei fatica a dire che la motivazione al tradimento è stato l' incontro....
Personalmente poi mi sarei interrogata anche su di uno solo!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarose (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma il tradito tocca con mano quando c' e fisicità...sai cosa è, è quello...è abbracci, orgasmi, sudore, è rischio di poter rimanere incinta, rischio di contrarre malattie, è odore addosso quando torni a casa. La condivisione di altro la immagini ma ti sembra eterea, non sai nemmeno fino a che punto è arrivata ed è comunque parente ad un amicizia profonda (per analogia se mia moglie con psicologo, condivide qualcosa che non fa con me può infastirmi ma mica è tradimento). Il sesso no. È il massimo dell 'intimità specialmente se segue un periodo di conoscenza e frequentazione. È fare coppia.


Quoto!! È sempre meglio avere confini netti, e credo che nel tradimento il confine non si faccia fatica ad individuarlo!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti. Una relazione fra uomo e donna, escludendo il sesso, e' amicale finche' si dialoga della pace del mondo.
> Quando si condividono parti di se che attengono alla sfera piu' intima e personale, con un terzo e non con il partner ufficiale, si e' gia' oltrepassato il confine. Ricordo un tradito che raccontava che la moglie confesso' di aver parlato dei suoi problemi famigliari, legati ai figli, all'amante prima che a lui. Un particolare che mi ha colpito, significativo.
> Io ho frequentato due anni la persona con cui ho tradito condividendo la parte piu' intima di me, prima di arrivare al sesso. Beh, nel bilancio totale quei due anni sono stati tradimento comunque.
> E tu non pensi che, terminato il tradimento fisico, tua moglie non stia continuando a tradirti ogni giorno,  escludendoti sostanzialmente dalla parte piu' intima della sua vita (se cosi e')?


Secondo me è meglio mettere dei paletti.
Mia moglie mi ha tradito quando ha desiderato avere un altro uomo.
I problemi che citi sono in genere "nella" coppia, all'interno di essa: tutto quello che è dentro non è tradimento, perché resta condiviso, è percepibile da entrambi. Il tradimento extraconiugale no. 
Frequentare una donna da cui si è attratti è ben diverso dal frequentarne una da cui non lo si è.
E' proprio il modo in cui ci si pone che cambia. Di conseguenza anche le aspettative. Quell'amicizia che citi nascondeva un'attrazione che ha trovato il suo sfogo naturale. Sì, certo, questo è tradimento. 
Lo è anche provarci con una persona pur non ottenendo lo scopo. Lo è avere un profilo su Tinder o su Badoo, le cui finalità sono scontate.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io esplicitavo casi evidenti di situazioni non condivisibili.
> 
> Essere amici non mi pare sia un problema.
> Il problema è escludere il partner totalmente dalla amicizia.
> ...


Di certo io racconto a te cose che non dico a mia moglie.
Lo facciamo tutti, però.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque vi è tradimento quando in qualunque modo il coniuge non è più l’interlocutore privilegiato.


Allora io e te siamo amanti.

Almeno per certi argomenti...


----------



## spleen (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di certo io racconto a te cose che non dico a mia moglie. Lo facciamo tutti, però.


  Danny, ma tua figlia sa di sua madre, o ha intuito qualcosa?


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma il tradito tocca con mano quando c' e fisicità...sai cosa è, è quello...è abbracci, orgasmi, sudore, è rischio di poter rimanere incinta, rischio di contrarre malattie, è odore addosso quando torni a casa. La condivisione di altro la immagini ma ti sembra eterea, non sai nemmeno fino a che punto è arrivata ed è comunque parente ad un amicizia profonda (per analogia se mia moglie con psicologo, condivide qualcosa che non fa con me può infastirmi ma mica è tradimento). Il sesso no. È il massimo dell 'intimità specialmente se segue un periodo di conoscenza e frequentazione. È fare coppia.


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Danny, ma tua figlia sa di sua madre, o ha intuito qualcosa?


Non credo.
Gli amici hanno sempre pensato a noi come  "inseparabili", quelli che sono sempre andati d'accordo e non riesci a immaginare neppure  litigare.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Privilegiare la confidenza di sé ad altri rispetto al coniuge è tradimento.


È anche nel linguaggio che la "confidenza" può cambiare, e questa cosa non passerà mai

Per cui a te coniuge potrei fare confidenza di me ridendo e scherzando, e magari alla tua migliore amica piangendo e singhiozzando

E entrano in gioco parti diverse


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di certo io racconto a te cose che non dico a mia moglie.
> Lo facciamo tutti, però.


Ora.
Lo avresti fatto prima?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Allora io e te siamo amanti.
> 
> Almeno per certi argomenti...


Pensavo ci si divertisse di più :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## spleen (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo.


  E' giusto così, che stia fuori chiaramente, che sia tutelata ma mi chiedevo se in qualche modo non avesse compreso le vostre tensioni....


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ora.
> Lo avresti fatto prima?


Certo.
Agli amici racconti cose diverse.
Hai voglia anche di loro, mica solo di moglie o marito.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo ci si divertisse di più :carneval::rotfl:





Infatti...
L'intimità degli argomenti non è sufficiente, vedi?


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E' giusto così, che stia fuori chiaramente, che sia tutelata ma mi chiedevo se in qualche modo non avesse compreso le vostre tensioni....


A lei dà più fastidio quando ci baciamo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È anche nel linguaggio che la "confidenza" può cambiare, e questa cosa non passerà mai
> 
> Per cui a te coniuge potrei fare confidenza di me ridendo e scherzando, e magari alla tua migliore amica piangendo e singhiozzando
> 
> E entrano in gioco parti diverse


È una cosa che non riesco a capire di te o forse sì, ma è una cosa che riguarda te e non so se devierebbe la discussione.
Tu hai proprio per principio una idea di relazione matrimoniale finalizzata a non correre il rischio di perderla e ti crea una sorta di schizofrenia relazionale. 
Mi domando perché Questa cosa non ti abbia portato a voler intraprendere un percorso di psicoanalisi.
Se mi fossi sentita così scissa lo avrei fatto.
Invece tu teorizzi che sia di tutti.


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> E' qui il punto. Allora neanche il sesso e' tradimento se non arreca nessun tipo di danno al partner?
> 
> Come vedi, il confine e' sottile e nebuloso, io ancora non lo ho trovato.


Il sesso con un altro  "rompe" il dovere di fedeltà. A meno che tra i due non sia pattuito ed esplicitato lo svincolo.
Confidenze e analisi talora profonde che scelgo di confinare a un amico, ledono il partner sempre? Come se gli sottraessi sempre un territorio?


----------



## void (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me è meglio mettere dei paletti.
> Mia moglie mi ha tradito quando ha desiderato avere un altro uomo.
> I problemi che citi sono in genere "nella" coppia, all'interno di essa: tutto quello che è dentro non è tradimento, perché resta condiviso, è percepibile da entrambi. Il tradimento extraconiugale no.
> Frequentare una donna da cui si è attratti è ben diverso dal frequentarne una da cui non lo si è.
> ...


Ti potrei rispondere partendo dal grassetto e dal tempo che hai usato per il verbo, ma a parte l'OT (che poi Brunetta ci bacchetta ) non mi sento di farlo perche' rispetto il tuo punto di vista, le tue scelte e non ho ne la conoscenza ne il diritto di poterne discutere.
Quell'amicizia e' stata infatuazione dal secondo giorno. Ma le barriere che avevo dentro me in tema di onesta' rispetto e correttezza nei confronti di mia moglie sono state dure da superare. Alla fine il drago ha vinto, ma la lotta non e' mai finita. Oggi faccio i conti con me stesso e so che non tornano. E non me lo nascondo.
Nel bilancio della mia storia, mi pesano di piu' le cose che non condiviso con mia moglie, gli spazi che gli ho tolto, che il sesso extra. Ecco perche' la vedo cosi.


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa che non riesco a capire di te o forse sì, ma è una cosa che riguarda te e non so se devierebbe la discussione.
> Tu hai proprio per principio una idea di relazione matrimoniale finalizzata a non correre il rischio di perderla e ti crea una sorta di schizofrenia relazionale.
> Mi domando perché Questa cosa non ti abbia portato a voler intraprendere un percorso di psicoanalisi.
> Se mi fossi sentita così scissa lo avrei fatto.
> Invece tu teorizzi che sia di tutti.


La differenza sta nel fatto che lui STA BENE così. Non lo avverte come fonte di un problema, o di un disagio.
Però abbiamo tutti le nostre contraddizioni: per esempio, pure io non capisco fino in fondo la tua visione.
Sostieni l'esigenza di essere un libro aperto, o meglio: di parlare di tutto con il partner. Di avere il massimo possibile di terreno in condivisione. Però dici anche che non vorresti mai essere  "centrale" per qualcuno. Le trovo due posizioni in antitesi. Se ti rendo compartecipe del mio intero mondo, se mi consegno a te "chiavi in mano", se non ci sono aspetti dei quali non faccio te il mio interlocutore privilegiato, come e' possibile che tu non finisca (di fatto) al centro del mio mondo?


----------



## void (17 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il sesso con un altro  "rompe" il dovere di fedeltà. A meno che tra i due non sia pattuito ed esplicitato lo svincolo.
> Confidenze e analisi talora profonde che scelgo di confinare a un amico, ledono il partner sempre? Come se gli sottraessi sempre un territorio?


Dipende dalle confidenze, dal rapporto che crea, da cosa intendi per "ledere".
Il dovere di fedelta' e' solo legato al sesso?  Cosa e' la fedelta? Non infilare un coso in una cosa o altro?

Non affermo eh. Solo chiedo. A me non e' chiaro


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ti potrei rispondere partendo dal grassetto e dal tempo che hai usato per il verbo, ma a parte l'OT (che poi Brunetta ci bacchetta ) non mi sento di farlo perche' rispetto il tuo punto di vista, le tue scelte e non ho ne la conoscenza ne il diritto di poterne discutere.
> Quell'amicizia e' stata infatuazione dal secondo giorno. Ma le barriere che avevo dentro me in tema di onesta' rispetto e correttezza nei confronti di mia moglie sono state dure da superare. Alla fine il drago ha vinto, ma la lotta non e' mai finita. Oggi faccio i conti con me stesso e so che non tornano. E non me lo nascondo.
> *Nel bilancio della mia storia, mi pesano di piu' le cose che non condiviso con mia moglie, gli spazi che gli ho tolto, che il sesso extra. *Ecco perche' la vedo cosi.


...ed è corretto tutto quello che scrivi.

Perché è in quelle cose che citi che ora misuri la distanza che si è creata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è che  "possono sfociare". Li facciamo sfociare. O non li facciamo sfociare. Può pure  "sfociare" con il panettiere tanto carino con cui parli al mattino del più e del meno eh. Resta secondo me che se tutto e' tradimento, allora niente e' tradimento. Comunque mi sa che in effetti può valere tutto e il suo contrario. Tradimento e' anche quello che percepiamo come tale, e tant'è che ognuno ha le proprie soglie.Qui però il tema va oltre la percezione, dando per assodato che il resto ha  "margini", ma quando si finisce a letto diciamo che  "si consuma".


conta moltissimo lo stato in cui la persona si trova, più è bassa la difesa più accade.Se si forma un piccolo spiraglio accade, il terreno fertile si trova quando la relazione coniugale è arrivata ad avere tanti limiti, non si è più se stessi.Io parlo per me, altri avranno sicuro altri meccanismi


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ti potrei rispondere partendo dal grassetto e dal tempo che hai usato per il verbo, ma a parte l'OT (che poi Brunetta ci bacchetta ) non mi sento di farlo perche' rispetto il tuo punto di vista, le tue scelte e non ho ne la conoscenza ne il diritto di poterne discutere.
> Quell'amicizia e' stata infatuazione dal secondo giorno. Ma le barriere che avevo dentro me in tema di onesta' rispetto e correttezza nei confronti di mia moglie sono state dure da superare. Alla fine il drago ha vinto, ma la lotta non e' mai finita. Oggi faccio i conti con me stesso e so che non tornano. E non me lo nascondo.
> Nel bilancio della mia storia, mi pesano di piu' le cose che non condiviso con mia moglie, gli spazi che gli ho tolto, che il sesso extra. Ecco perche' la vedo cosi.


Il problema degli spazi extra è spinoso.
Perché se è normale che i singoli membri della coppia possano avere interessi diversi è però a me evidente che se uno gioca a tennis e l’altra frequenta il club della lettura senza mai partecipazione incrociata, lì si troveranno persone con cui condividere affinità. Se poi al tennis lui incontrerà solo coetanei imbolsiti e lei al club soltanto  vecchie signore sarà solo un caso fortuito. Se arrivasse in quei luoghi una persona minimamente gradevole lo scambio su qualcosa che è ignorato dal partner assumerebbe facilmente un alone di rivalsa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo!
> 
> Se non fosse così sarebbe tecnicamente inspiegabile Perché a volte si determina spazio intimo con un comune conoscente
> 
> Basta guardare i fatti


piace e manca anche la parte difficile


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io esplicitavo casi evidenti di situazioni non condivisibili.
> 
> Essere amici non mi pare sia un problema.
> Il problema è escludere il partner totalmente dalla amicizia.
> ...


 a volte si è marito e moglie e non si è mai stati amici/confidenti


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nei fatti è già intimità


una intimità che manca nel coniugale?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La differenza sta nel fatto che lui STA BENE così. Non lo avverte come fonte di un problema, o di un disagio.
> Però abbiamo tutti le nostre contraddizioni: per esempio, pure io non capisco fino in fondo la tua visione.
> Sostieni l'esigenza di essere un libro aperto, o meglio: di parlare di tutto con il partner. Di avere il massimo possibile di terreno in condivisione. Però dici anche che non vorresti mai essere  "centrale" per qualcuno. Le trovo due posizioni in antitesi. Se ti rendo compartecipe del mio intero mondo, se mi consegno a te "chiavi in mano", se non ci sono aspetti dei quali non faccio te il mio interlocutore privilegiato, come e' possibile che tu non finisca (di fatto) al centro del mio mondo?


L’essere centrale che rifiuto è essere il centro da adorare, da considerare OGGETTO di ammirazione senza relazione dinamica. 
Essere guardati davvero e lasciarsi guardare davvero, senza difese e con benevolenza, anche nei confronti delle mancanze,  nella ricerca della intimità è invece lo scopo del matrimonio.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> conta moltissimo lo stato in cui la persona si trova, più è bassa la difesa più accade.Se si forma un piccolo spiraglio accade, il terreno fertile si trova quando la relazione coniugale è arrivata ad avere tanti limiti, *non* *si* *è* *più* *se* *stessi*.Io parlo per me, altri avranno sicuro altri meccanismi


Ecco cosa intendo.


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Dipende dalle confidenze, dal rapporto che crea, da cosa intendi per "ledere".
> Il dovere di fedelta' e' solo legato al sesso?  Cosa e' la fedelta? Non infilare un coso in una cosa o altro?
> 
> Non affermo eh. Solo chiedo. A me non e' chiaro


Fedeltà per me è anzitutto non tradirsi, per poi non tradire.
Se ti parlo (qui, nel forum) di mie fantasie sessuali che non ho esplicitato al mio compagno, quando  "levo" fedeltà a lui, quindi potenzialmente lo ledo? Sempre sempre? O solo quando so che il mio parlartene  (scoprendo parti di me, confrontandole con te) non è per mero arricchimento  (magari il mio compagno non si potrebbe in una posizione  "neutrale", e a me invece interessa un confronto con un "terzo") ma diventa esso stesso  (secondo gli stessi parametri per cui non percepisco tradimento la prima ipotesi) fonte di qualcosa che devo nascondere per prima cosa A ME STESSA? Perché in questo ultimo caso io per prima ho l'impressione di stare sottraendo qualcosa alla fedeltà...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a volte si è marito e moglie e non si è mai stati amici/confidenti


Per me è orribile.
Sarebbe già tradimento, anche se non ci fosse nessun altro.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema degli spazi extra è spinoso.
> Perché se è normale che i singoli membri della coppia possano avere interessi diversi è però a me evidente che se uno gioca a tennis e l’altra il club della lettura senza mai partecipazione incrociata, lì si troveranno persone con cui condividere affinità. Se poi al tennis lui incontrerà solo coetanei imbolsiti e lei al club Solo vecchie signore sarà solo un caso fortuito. Se arrivasse in quei luoghi una persona minimamente gradevole lo scambio su qualcosa che è ignorato dal partner assumerebbe facilmente un alone di rivalsa.


Se io amo mia moglie, la rispetto e credo nella coppia e nella lealtà oltre che nella fiducia, posso frequentare da solo (e l'ho fatto in tanti anni) tutti gli ambienti che voglio, conoscere anche donne interessanti, senza mai avere desiderio di tradire.
D'altronde si lavora con altre persone, che spesso si conoscono e si frequentano anche a lungo.
La differenza non è il livello di intimità (che può essere alto anche con un amico) ma l'amore, l'attrazione, e, più in là, la progettualità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco cosa intendo.


 accade quando ci si lascia scivolare addosso molto, quando assecondando il partner per far andare bene il menage ci si priva di parti di se.
Certo il matrimonio implica delle rinunce, ma ci sono volte che ci si sente schiacciati. 
Quando amci vedo e raccolgono questo disagio , possono compromettere il grado di fedeltà


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se io amo mia moglie, la rispetto e credo nella coppia e nella lealtà oltre che nella fiducia, posso frequentare da solo (e l'ho fatto) tutti gli ambienti che voglio, conoscere anche donne interessanti, senza mai avere desiderio di tradire.
> D'altronde si lavora con altre persone, che spesso si conoscono e si frequentano anche a lungo.


Ma poi ne parli.
Questo è essere intimi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> accade quando ci si lascia scivolare addosso molto, quando assecondando il partner per far andare bene il menage ci si priva di parti di se.
> Certo il matrimonio implica delle rinunce, ma ci sono volte che ci si sente schiacciati.
> Quando amci vedo e raccolgono questo disagio , possono compromettere il grado di fedeltà


Ma il matrimonio è già tradito.
Diventa una convivenza tra semi estranei


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco cosa intendo.


Beh, sì, accade quando si è predisposti a tradire.
Dalla predisposizione al tradimento dipende solo dalle occasioni che mi concedo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è orribile.
> Sarebbe già tradimento, anche se non ci fosse nessun altro.


non un tradimento, ma di essere single in una coppia.
Perchè sono richieste collaborazioni da coppia ma manca la partecipazione e la dedizione per l'altro


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poi ne parli.
> Questo è essere intimi.


Sì, ne parlo.
Ma io sono aperto.
Una persona chiusa avrà un suo mondo molto più vasto del mio che non condividerà con nessuno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il matrimonio è già tradito.
> Diventa una convivenza tra semi estranei


tradita l'aspettativa 
per me matrimonio voleva dire condividere tutto pensieri, sensazioni, rabbia. Invece per l'altro ci sono limiti.
Per esempio ancora oggi mio marito, non mi mette al corrente di molte cose sue del lavoro o della sua famiglia d'origine.
Io spesso cado dal pero. Lui difende parte di se, una privacy stretta su certi avvenimenti della SUA vita. Ritiene che non mi riguardino. Boh faccia come gli pari, non posso metttermi a fare il terzo grado, o no?


----------



## Marjanna (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Gli amici hanno sempre pensato a noi come  "inseparabili", quelli che sono sempre andati d'accordo e non riesci a immaginare neppure  litigare.


Sai che neppure da qui ti ci vedo a litigare con tua moglie? A parte il momento post scoperta tradimento ci litighi?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Sei sempre molto ermetica per me in quello che scrivi. Ad esempio non si capisce se hai avuto uno o non so quanti di questi " incontri" perché sinceramente se a me nella mia vita matrimoniale mi fosse capitato di avere 3 4 incontri, con uomini divenuti amanti, be' farei fatica a dire che la motivazione al tradimento è stato l' incontro....
> Personalmente poi mi sarei interrogata anche su di uno solo!!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


In una vita matrimoniale “normale” ti darei assolutamente ragione :
So che sono ancora più ermetica così, chiedo scusa 
In generale mi interrogo fin troppo su quello che mi accade e sul perché mi accade e anche sul decidere il da farsi


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poi ne parli.
> Questo è essere intimi.


Ma anche no se desidero che resti roba mia esclusiva.

Matrimonio non è condivisione di TUTTO, almeno per me. Mi vengono in mente le mamme che un tempo controllavano i diari dei figli, o oggi il telefono. Non le biasimo, ma lo facevano e lo fanno per un  "controllo", dovuto al funzionale dislivello di ruoli. A un ruolo di garanzia dell'adulto. Mica al piacere reciproco di condividere tutto. Dove è mai scritto, questo piacere /dovere tra due coniugi? Non è intimità se non è totale? Una esperienza va giocata sempre nel senso che va condivisa nel momento in cui la si condivide con un altro? Io questo non lo penso.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tradita l'aspettativa
> per me matrimonio voleva dire condividere tutto pensieri, sensazioni, rabbia. Invece per l'altro ci sono limiti.
> Per esempio ancora oggi mio marito, non mi mette al corrente di molte cose sue del lavoro o della sua famiglia d'origine.
> Io spesso cado dal pero. Lui difende parte di se, una privacy stretta su certi avvenimenti della SUA vita. Ritiene che non mi riguardino. Boh faccia come gli pari, non posso metttermi a fare il terzo grado, o no?


Normalmente non si condivide ciò che si teme possa essere giudicato negativamente. 
Per questo quando ho trovato gli sms di mio marito ho pensato che potesse essere entrato nei servizi o in un gruppo clandestino :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma anche no se desidero che resti roba mia esclusiva.
> 
> Matrimonio non è condivisione di TUTTO, almeno per me. Mi vengono in mente le mamme che un tempo controllavano i diari dei figli, o oggi il telefono. Non le biasimo, ma lo facevano e lo fanno per un  "controllo", dovuto al funzionale dislivello di ruoli. A un ruolo di garanzia dell'adulto. Mica al piacere reciproco di condividere tutto. Dove è mai scritto, questo piacere /dovere tra due coniugi? Non è intimità se non è totale? Una esperienza va giocata sempre nel senso che va condivisa nel momento in cui la si condivide con un altro? Io questo non lo penso.


Per me sì. La condivisione, la confidenza alla ricerca della intimità sono il nucleo del matrimonio.
Metto in comune i geni per generare la vita e non metto in comune i miei pensieri?


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sì. La condivisione, la confidenza alla ricerca della intimità sono il nucleo del matrimonio.
> Metto in comune i geni per generare la vita e non metto in comune i miei pensieri?


L'intimità della coppia, necessaria, non deve escludere però che possano coesistere altre intimità.
Si sta perdendo un po' il baricentro.
Io non potrei mai essere geloso di un amico o di un collega di mia moglie da cui lei non si senta attratta.


----------



## void (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ...ed è corretto tutto quello che scrivi.
> 
> *Perché è in quelle cose che citi che ora misuri la distanza che si è creata*.


Terribilmente vero…..


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa che non riesco a capire di te o forse sì, ma è una cosa che riguarda te e non so se devierebbe la discussione.
> Tu hai proprio per principio una idea di relazione matrimoniale finalizzata a non correre il rischio di perderla e ti crea una sorta di schizofrenia relazionale.
> Mi domando perché Questa cosa non ti abbia portato a voler intraprendere un percorso di psicoanalisi.
> Se mi fossi sentita così scissa lo avrei fatto.
> Invece tu teorizzi che sia di tutti.


Veramente sei tu che teorizzi che sia mia

Io dico che è di tutti

E parlo di "parti in gioco" e non di "notizie" o di "prestazioni"

E non solo dico, ma dimostrò

Con fatti concreti riconducibili a ciascuno di noi


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Comunque abbiamo scritto 10 pagine su cosa è il tradimento... ammazza se siamo sofisti, eh.
Tradimento è uscire con qualcuno facendo _coppia (in tutte le declinazioni, anche temporali,  possibili)_. Può bastare o dobbiamo definire cosa è una coppia?


Possiamo tornare all'argomento principale?


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io dividerei in linea di massima le varie casistiche in due tipologie: quelli che sono o si dichiarano tendenzialmente fedeli, ma che per varie ragioni si sono distaccati dalla coppia e non potendo o volendo lasciarsi col partner ufficiale che spesso è anche genitore dei figli, tradiscono con un'altra persona di cui restano invaghiti e quelli che tradiscono puntualmente senza porsi problemi perché è nella loro natura non avere un unico partner, e tra questi ci sono quelli di "Ogni lasciata è persa", "la vita è una sola", "tanto non rischio niente perché figurati se mi lascia", "il matrimonio è la tomba dell'amore", "cosa vuoi che sia, è solo sesso", "un'unica donna tutta la vita è impossibile", "il sesso è un gioco", "non mi scoprirà mai", "il cuore alla moglie, il culo all'(o dall')amante", "certe cose solo con le troie", "ho fame di autostima", "ho fame/mi piace di figa", "mi piacciono quello che hanno i soldi", "contro il logorio della vita moderna", "così fan tutti", "quello stronzo se lo merita", "ho bisogno di emozioni", "me lo merito" "son fatto così". "sono uomo", "la vanità è donna", etc. etc.
> Nel primo caso, il tradimento mostra un problema nella coppia, non si sa quanto risolvibile.
> Nel secondo un comportamento individuale. Se ci si accontenta di solito la coppia non avrà conseguenze. Neppure le abitudini, però.


Mi sento di quotarti


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'intimità della coppia, necessaria, non deve escludere però che possano coesistere altre intimità.
> Si sta perdendo un po' il baricentro.
> Io non potrei mai essere geloso di un amico o di un collega di mia moglie da cui lei non si senta attratta.


Io parlo di intimità.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu che teorizzi che sia mia
> 
> Io dico che è di tutti
> 
> ...


La schizofrenia relazionale può essere anche diffusa


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque abbiamo scritto 10 pagine su cosa è il tradimento... ammazza se siamo sofisti, eh.
> Tradimento è uscire con qualcuno facendo _coppia (in tutte le declinazioni, anche temporali,  possibili)_. Può bastare o dobbiamo definire cosa è una coppia?
> 
> 
> Possiamo tornare all'argomento principale?


Io volevo descrizioni dai traditori e la conferma che tradito una volta si ripete, salvo casi eccezionali.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Aprile 2019)

Buttandola in chiave semi-ironica direi che ognuno può comporre il suo traditore, o il tradimento, mischiando varie tipologie:

1) il seriale: esiste ma nessuno l'ha mai visto veramente, ognuno lo immagina in modo diversi

2) il viaggiatore: è colui/colei che per motivi professionali viaggia (tradisce in relax)

3) lo stressato: colui/colei che tradendo si incasina la vita ed è più lo stress che accumula che il godimento

4) il coltivatore di sensi di colpa: colui/colei che tradisce e può avere più storielle a distanza di anni e che coltiva solo sensi di colpa per continuare la vita matrimoniale

5) il traditore indotto: lancia l'amo ma non si espone per sentire meno sensi di colpa

6) il separato in casa: in eterna crisi coniugale, che è separato in casa lo sa solo lui (e l'amante che ci crede), tradisce più volte nell'arco del tempo

7) il porchettaro: colui che tradisce per vivere qualche trasgressione sessuale che non può vivere a casa (a volte anche perchè trova lui stesso porchettare le sue fantasie)

8) il prete / la suora: sottocategoria del porchettaro, persona che ha avuto una forte educazione cattolica, che l'ha portato/a a reprimere impulsi sessuali che sono esplosi in forme di depravazione o feticismi

8) il romantico: ha un film romantico piantato nel cervello e lo vedrà anche nel motel di periferia con i muri scrostati e le lenzuola macchiate da chi è passato prima

9) il traditore semivirtuale: il suo tradimento è al 90% costituito da messaggi, non riesce mai a mettersi d'accordo con l'amante, non è stressato e la relazione extraconiugale può continuare per molto tempo ma se viene beccato rischia di fottersi la vita per due scopate

10) il dandy: non è che tradisce... fa arte!

11) il figlio 1: ha sposato la copia della madre/padre e tradirà con la copia del madre/padre o l'opposto di questi

12) il figlio 2: un giorno ha deciso che il marito/moglie erano suo padre/madre e giustamente è uscito a cercare un fidanzato/a

13) l'omm 'e mmerd (_o la donna_): come da tradizionale smorfia napoletana, persona spregiudicata che non guarda in faccia nessuno, se lo incontrate giocatevi il 71!

14) il circuito/a: è andato a broccolare su vari siti di incontri, al lavoro civetta con diverse persone, quando si muove per strada o nei negozi ha sempre il radar attivo, ma se lo beccate sappiatelo: è stato circuito!

15) l'impiegato: ha perso la capoccia per la collega di lavoro (o il collega) che gli fa la gatta ogni giorno per 8 ore, nel momento che mollerà la fidanzata/o o coniuge per lei/lui capirà che... lei/lui si annoiava in ufficio!

16) l'annoiato: la vita coniugale è una vera palla, serena, sicura, gli amici sono simpatici, i parenti tutti brave persone, non ha neppure una suocera invadente... ma è sempre sempre la stessa solfa!

17) il traditore stagionale: tratti simili all'annoiato, ha un hobby che può praticare solo in determinate stagioni, che a volte condivide con il coniuge, ma negli altri mesi si annoia... vive aspettando una determinata stagione, ma un amante aiuta nei mesi di attesa

18) il traditore tradito: tradisce per una sorta di rivalsa, ma non pensa che a volte potrebbe accompagnarsi a chi è traditore "di primo pelo" di cui si potrebbe anche innamorare (credendo di essere ricambiato)

19) l'escort man (_woman_): va dritto a ciò che vuole, sesso, e lo paga

20) il confuso / la confusa: non sa neppure lui cosa cerca nel tradimento nonostante sia convinto di avere le idee chiarissime, una fidanzata/o, sesso, una psicologa/o, un consulente matrimoniale, un idraulico...

21) il marinaio: anche se non viaggia ogni persona che incontra è il suo possibile amante, a risposta positiva si dirà "perchè no?"

22) il migliore amico / la migliore amica: si propone come innocente amico al mirato amante, raccogliendone confidenze e dandone a sua volta, inizialmente, unico neo: non cercava amici!

Poi boh continuate voi..


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Nel bilancio della mia storia, mi pesano di piu' le cose che non condiviso con mia moglie, gli spazi che gli ho tolto, che il sesso extra. Ecco perche' la vedo cosi.


Perché parli da traditore. Da tradito non è cosi. A me da fastdio certo che abbia condiviso qualche pensiero intimo, una confidenza, un problema lavorativo, le foto delle bimbe al saggio di danza ma mi da immensamente più fastidio che abbia detto vengo alle 5 mi sono liberata..hai prenotato stanza in albergo? E poi ci abbia dato giu e poi sia tornata a casa da noi ...come esser tornata da un pomeriggio di shopping. O che magari mentre si rivestiva abbia risposto ad un mio messaggio ''ti amo'' con un ''anche io...non vedo l ora di vederti!''..È abbastanza ''alla catalano''. Il livello di menzogna, doppia personalità, falsità è ad altissimo livello. Le confidenze intime le faccio anche ad amici o amiche...sti cazzi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Buttandola in chiave semi-ironica direi che ognuno può comporre il suo traditore, o il tradimento, mischiando varie tipologie:
> 
> 1) il seriale: esiste ma nessuno l'ha mai visto veramente, ognuno lo immagina in modo diversi
> 
> ...


Bellissimo :rotfl: e mi pare esaustivo.
Ma resta la domanda: poi si replica, magari con numero variabile?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché parli da traditore. Da tradito non è cosi. A me da fastdio certo che abbia condiviso qualche pensiero intimo, una confidenza, un problema lavorativo, le foto delle bimbe al saggio di danza ma mi da immensamente più fastidio che abbia detto vengo alle 5 mi sono liberata..hai prenotato stanza in albergo? E poi ci abbia dato giu e poi sia tornata a casa da noi ...come esser tornata da un pomeriggio di shopping. O che magari mentre si rivestiva abbia risposto ad un mio messaggio ''ti amo'' con un ''anche io...non vedo l ora di vederti!''..È abbastanza ''alla catalano''. Il livello di menzogna, doppia personalità, falsità è ad altissimo livello. Le confidenze intime le faccio anche ad amici o amiche...sti cazzi.


Il punto è che quella intimità non l’ha condivisa con te.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bellissimo :rotfl: e mi pare esaustivo.
> Ma resta la domanda: poi si replica, magari con numero variabile?


Ho integrato... I fattori della vita potrebbero cambiare le variabili. Tipo lo stressato se cambia lavoro e ne trova uno che lo porta a viaggiare ma di base credo più di tanto non cambi, il romantico andrà avanti a cercare il film romantico, i feticismi del prete/suora sono radicati nel suo sviluppo sessuale, non credo cambino.


----------



## void (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché parli da traditore. Da tradito non è cosi. A me da fastdio certo che abbia condiviso qualche pensiero intimo, una confidenza, un problema lavorativo, le foto delle bimbe al saggio di danza ma mi da immensamente più fastidio che abbia detto vengo alle 5 mi sono liberata..hai prenotato stanza in albergo? E poi ci abbia dato giu e poi sia tornata a casa da noi ...come esser tornata da un pomeriggio di shopping. O che magari mentre si rivestiva abbia risposto ad un mio messaggio ''ti amo'' con un ''anche io...non vedo l ora di vederti!''..È abbastanza ''alla catalano''. Il livello di menzogna, doppia personalità, falsità è ad altissimo livello. Le confidenze intime le faccio anche ad amici o amiche...sti cazzi.


No parlo anche da tradito, perché mia moglie poi ha tradito me. Lo ho già scritto diverse volte.
E questo è una altro motivo per cui il mio punto di vista è un po' diverso. Ma se tu rileggi bene quello che hai scritto, non è così distante da quello che ho detto io.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Buttandola in chiave semi-ironica direi che ognuno può comporre il suo traditore, o il tradimento, mischiando varie tipologie:
> 
> 1) il seriale: esiste ma nessuno l'ha mai visto veramente, ognuno lo immagina in modo diversi
> 
> ...


Grande!!!
Questo è vero umorismo!:up:


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

La coazione a ripetere c'è, se non si viene scoperti e se la cosa ha funzionato.
Se si viene scoperti... dipende.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La schizofrenia relazionale può essere anche diffusa


È nella evidenza quotidiana, e da stamattina ti sarà capitato almeno 10 volte

Però ripeto, se uno non vuol vedere non c'è nulla da fare


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È nella evidenza quotidiana, e da stamattina ti sarà capitato almeno 10 volte
> 
> Però ripeto, se uno non vuol vedere non c'è nulla da fare


Mi dispiace, ma ...no.
Potrei essere patologica Io nella mia unità. Non lo escludo.


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti. Una relazione fra uomo e donna, escludendo il sesso, e' amicale finche' si dialoga della pace del mondo.
> Quando si condividono parti di se che attengono alla sfera piu' intima e personale, con un terzo e non con il partner ufficiale, si e' gia' oltrepassato il confine. Ricordo un tradito che raccontava che la moglie confesso' di aver parlato dei suoi problemi famigliari, legati ai figli, all'amante prima che a lui. Un particolare che mi ha colpito, significativo.
> Io ho frequentato due anni la persona con cui ho tradito condividendo la parte piu' intima di me, prima di arrivare al sesso. Beh, nel bilancio totale quei due anni sono stati tradimento comunque.
> E tu non pensi che, terminato il tradimento fisico, tua moglie non stia continuando a tradirti ogni giorno,  escludendoti sostanzialmente dalla parte piu' intima della sua vita (se cosi e')?


Ricordo infinite discussioni con mio marito riguardo a questo. Per me il tradimento è durato dal primo scambio di confidenze all'ultimo, cioè quasi due anni, e non per i sei mesi in cui hanno fatto sesso. Il resto sono sofismi


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma ...no.
> Potrei essere patologica Io nella mia unità. Non lo escludo.


Quindi che so... Una mamma a un matrimonio della figlia che ride e tira il riso, e che piangeva abbracciata alla sorella (es) 2 ore prima a casa, va ricoverata d'urgenza?


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma ...no.
> Potrei essere patologica Io nella mia unità. Non lo escludo.


Tu non sei patologica per nulla.
Sei come sei.
Come tutti.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È nella evidenza quotidiana, e da stamattina ti sarà capitato almeno 10 volte
> 
> Però ripeto, se uno non vuol vedere non c'è nulla da fare


Sì, ma almeno tu spiega un po' di più.
Non dico di essere ridondante come il Recalca, ma almeno qualche parolina in più potresti usarla...


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Agli amici racconti cose diverse.
> Hai voglia anche di loro, mica solo di moglie o marito.


agli amici, non ad una amica.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma almeno tu spiega un po' di più.
> Non dico di essere ridondante come il Recalca, ma almeno qualche parolina in più potresti usarla...


Ho spiegato sopra

E non parlo di "sesso" come ho scritto nel mio punto 8

Ma di "parti di se"


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho spiegato sopra
> 
> E non parlo di "sesso" come ho scritto nel mio punto 8
> 
> Ma di "parti di se"


U' capì, ma che sono ste parti di sé?
La S?
La è?
La mia passione per le auto d'epoca o la mia voglia di farmi accarezzare il cazzo?
Sono entrambe cose che mi appartengono. Mi appartiene anche la passione per il canto o per la natura.
Anche il mal di pancia, quando ce l'ho.
Gli odori più reconditi. La pelle... o le unghie. Anche queste sono parti di me.
Io so solo che se condivido una mia unghia tagliata con la mia collega mia moglie mica si incazza, se condivido altri parti di me soprattutto una magari sì.
Una differenza c'è quindi.
E non solo nelle dimensioni.


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> agli amici, non ad una amica.


Anche ad un'amica. Se non sono attratto da lei non vedo differenza.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> agli amici, non ad una amica.


Ho un amica carissima a cui confido tutto. Anche carina. Mai minimamente pensato a provarci. Manco col pensiero.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Ricordo infinite discussioni con mio marito riguardo a questo. Per me il tradimento è durato dal primo scambio di confidenze all'ultimo, cioè quasi due anni, e non per i sei mesi in cui hanno fatto sesso. Il resto sono sofismi


Mia moglie nell' autoflagellarsi si colpevolizza dei due anni interi. Il mio capo di imputazione è più circoscritto ai 6 mesi di sesso. (Non che il resto mi faccia piacere). A sto punto penso sia proprio la forma mentis maschile e femminile a essere diversa.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> U' capì, ma che sono ste parti di sé?
> La S?
> La è?
> La mia passione per le auto d'epoca o la mia voglia di farmi accarezzare il cazzo?
> ...


Io più di così non so spiegare..

Ripeto x chi ha l'ottica è facilissimo

Ma come mi è anche stato già detto da altri, io do per scontato che essendo facile vederr x me , lo sia per tutti


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io più di così non so spiegare..
> 
> *Ripeto x chi ha l'ottica è facilissimo
> *
> Ma come mi è anche stato già detto da altri, io do per scontato che essendo facile vederr x me , lo sia per tutti


Secondo te io ho tradito, allora?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quindi che so... Una mamma a un matrimonio della figlia che ride e tira il riso, e che piangeva abbracciata alla sorella (es) 2 ore prima a casa, va ricoverata d'urgenza?


Sono variazioni di umore, non espressioni diverse di sé in situazioni e con persone diverse.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te io ho tradito, allora?


Ma che dici??

Io parlo per me.. non mi permetterei mai di dire a nessuno "secondo me sei un..."

Lo sai, mi conosci da un pezzo


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono variazioni di umore, non espressioni diverse di sé in situazioni e con persone diverse.


No

Sono persone diverse e contesti diversi che fanno uscire parti diverse

Hai letto il mio 3d homicide?

Lo stesso episodio l'ho raccontato a un paio di altre persone tra grasse risate e sbellicate, cambiando forma, notizie, espressione, tutto


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> Sono persone diverse e contesti diversi che fanno uscire parti diverse
> 
> ...


Io l’ho trovato una metafora raccapricciante.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l’ho trovato una metafora raccapricciante.


Si vede che era la parte che spettava a te :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si vede che era la parte che spettava a te :rotfl:


No.
È raccapricciante parlare di coltellate quando vengono davvero inferte.


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ho un amica carissima a cui confido tutto. Anche carina. Mai minimamente pensato a provarci. Manco col pensiero.


Le confidi più di quel che confidi a tua moglie?


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mia moglie nell' autoflagellarsi si colpevolizza dei due anni interi. Il mio capo di imputazione è più circoscritto ai 6 mesi di sesso. (Non che il resto mi faccia piacere). A sto punto penso sia proprio la forma mentis maschile e femminile a essere diversa.


Ci sta, ma se nei patti espliciti c'è che tu (generico) sei prima che marito il mio migliore amico, mi aspetto che almeno l'amicizia sia inviolabile. Noi eravamo amici prima di metterci insieme e sposarci e il patto *esplicito* - cioè detto reciprocamente, ad alta voce - era: resterai sempre il mio migliore amico e non mi farai del male. Direi che la violazione è stata totale 

Le scopate contano, ma non tanto quanto questa violazione.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> È raccapricciante parlare di coltellate quando vengono davvero inferte.


Io parlo di me, non faccio cronaca

Per quella c'è la repubblica


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Le confidi più di quel che confidi a tua moglie?


Prima mia moglie era unica confidente. Ora ad esempio condivido con la mia amica, pensieri, sfoghi cosi come faccio qua perché trovo inutile condividerli con mia moglie. Appesantirla di piu? Perche? Ma potrei confidare anche altro che non condivido con mia moglie e mai e poi mai mi sentirei di tradirla. Anche lei avrà confessato ad amiche o amico qualcosa no?


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Prima mia moglie era unica confidente. Ora ad esempio condivido con la mia amica, pensieri, sfoghi cosi come faccio qua perché trovo inutile condividerli con mia moglie. Appesantirla di piu? Perche? Ma potrei confidare anche altro che non condivido con mia moglie e mai e poi mai mi sentirei di tradirla. Anche lei avrà confessato ad amiche o amico qualcosa no?


Tendenzialmente non ho mai condiviso con un altro uomo confidenze da cui abbia escluso il marito.

Per quello ci sono le amiche, nel mio caso, non un altro uomo.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente non ho mai condiviso con un altro uomo confidenze da cui abbia escluso il marito.
> 
> Per quello ci sono le amiche, nel mio caso, non un altro uomo.


Bo...non capisco...non si può avere come miglior amico uno del sesso opposto? Io ho quasi solo amiche.


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Bo...non capisco...non si può avere come miglior amico uno del sesso opposto? Io ho quasi solo amiche.


Non ho detto che non si può, ho detto che il miglior amico non può essere più amico del coniuge se il presupposto tra me e mio marito è innanzitutto la confidenza e l'amicizia.

Poi mi rendo conto che c'è che si sposa per i più svariati motivi


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non si può, ho detto che il miglior amico non può essere più amico del coniuge se il presupposto tra me e mio marito è innanzitutto la confidenza e l'amicizia.
> 
> Poi mi rendo conto che c'è che si sposa per i più svariati motivi


Prima sembrava ne facessi una questione di genere. Comunque anche su questo non concordo. Per affrontare alcuni argomenti magari ti è più ''utile'' un amico., senza per questo minare le basi per le quali ti sei sposato


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Prima sembrava ne facessi una questione di genere. Comunque anche su questo non concordo. Per affrontare alcuni argomenti magari ti è più ''utile'' un amico., senza per questo minare le basi per le quali ti sei sposato


Non riesco a spiegarmi, evidentemente.

Tu hai detto che non capisci come non si possa avere un migliore amico del sesso opposto al proprio.

Rispondo che ad un miglior amico (del sesso opposto al proprio) *secondo me *non si dovrebbero riservare confidenze intime da cui il coniuge è tagliato fuori, tanto da condividere cose a lui non note, magari *confidenze sul coniuge*. Almeno io non lo faccio. Il che non significa che non abbia amici con cui confidarmi. Se devo condividere un segreto scelgo *una amica*, cioè una persona del mio stesso sesso.

Ma questo perché per me mio marito è sempre stato il mio migliore amico e la sua scelta, dopo 15 anni di matrimonio, di avere un'amica che poi è diventata un'amante mi è sembrato peggio di fare del sesso extra.

Opinione personale, eh? non di genere.


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi, evidentemente.
> 
> Tu hai detto che non capisci come non si possa avere un migliore amico del sesso opposto al proprio.
> 
> ...


Bingo. Lui ha fatto della sua amica l'amante. Questo ti offusca la vista, scusa


----------



## ologramma (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi sono varie tipologie di tradimento, uso il maschile in senso neutro
> 
> 1) una tantum occasionale, durante una trasferta
> 
> ...


7) mai cercato di tradire ma la mancanza di sesso nella coppia  quando è capitata l'occasione con relativa attrazione si è scivolato per un po, il tutto dopo anni e anni di matrimonio


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Bingo. Lui ha fatto della sua amica l'amante. Questo ti offusca la vista, scusa


È una storia lunga e ormai lontana. Io ho capito che non era solo un'amica praticamente subito. Prima molto prima che diventasse amante. Proprio perché il nostro rapporto era del tipo che ho descritto. Quello che non ho messo in conto è che lui potesse tradire la nostra amicizia. 

Non so come spiegarlo meglio.


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> 7) mai cercato di tradire ma la mancanza di sesso nella coppia  quando è capitata l'occasione con relativa attrazione si è scivolato per un po, il tutto dopo anni e anni di matrimonio


Per un po' quanto?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Bo...non capisco...non si può avere come miglior amico uno del sesso opposto? Io ho quasi solo amiche.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Prima sembrava ne facessi una questione di genere. Comunque anche su questo non concordo. Per affrontare alcuni argomenti magari ti è più ''utile'' un amico., senza per questo minare le basi per le quali ti sei sposato


Riquoto


----------



## Lostris (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> agli amici, non ad una amica.


Quototi


----------



## ologramma (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Per un po' quanto?


un po  tanto è finita quindi vada per un po:up:


----------



## Divì (17 Aprile 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> un po  tanto è finita quindi vada per un po:up:


Furbetto


----------



## ologramma (17 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Furbetto


dai ormai sono passati 9 anni  è successo un vita fa, sono tranquillo e in pace


----------



## danny (17 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto





Nocciola ha detto:


> Riquoto





Lostris ha detto:


> Quototi


Quoto a caso perché siete mie amiche.


----------



## Lostris (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto a caso perché siete mie amiche.


Però quoti lei due volte e me solo una. :blank:

Anche se a caso, la quantità conta!! :incazzato: 

Amica... tzè! :ar:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però quoti lei due volte e me solo una. :blank:
> 
> Anche se a caso, la quantità conta!! :incazzato:
> 
> Amica... tzè! :ar:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però quoti lei due volte e me solo una. :blank:
> 
> Anche se a caso, la quantità conta!! :incazzato:
> 
> Amica... tzè! :ar:


Ultimamente siamo sempre in sintonia
Fattene una ragione


----------



## Lostris (17 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ultimamente siamo sempre in sintonia
> Fattene una ragione


Sì sì.. 

mi siedo e aspetto... 

opcorn:


----------



## Lostris (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi sono varie tipologie di tradimento, uso il maschile in senso neutro
> 
> 1) una tantum occasionale, durante una trasferta
> 
> ...


Per me un'attrazione che ha trovato spazio. E che ho scelto di vivere.
Dopo anni ho reiterato.

Però essere una rockstar non deve essere male.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me un'attrazione che ha trovato spazio. E che ho scelto di vivere.
> Dopo anni ho reiterato.
> 
> Però essere una rockstar non deve essere male.


Boh dipende da chi ti trovi.
C’è chi dice no


----------



## Lostris (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh dipende da chi ti trovi.
> C’è chi dice no


Alla rockstar?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Alla rockstar?


Ho fatto un gioco di parole.
Però penso che anche lo rockstar possano non essere contente di essere oggetti.


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però quoti lei due volte e me solo una. :blank:
> 
> Anche se a caso, la quantità conta!! :incazzato:
> 
> Amica... tzè! :ar:


Ok.
Moh siete pari.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Normalmente non si condivide ciò che si teme possa essere giudicato negativamente.
> Per questo quando ho trovato gli sms di mio marito ho pensato che potesse essere entrato nei servizi o in un gruppo clandestino :carneval:


 non sono certa che sia solo per paura di essere giudicato negativamente.
Io credo invece un non volere interferenze sulle proprie scelte.

Pensavo fosse un agente segreto? Che servizi?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non sono certa che sia solo per paura di essere giudicato negativamente.
> Io credo invece un non volere interferenze sulle proprie scelte.
> 
> Pensavo fosse un agente segreto? Che servizi?


Le interferenze ci sono perché non c’è un giudizio positivo...

Sì i servizi segreti :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le interferenze ci sono perché non c’è un giudizio positivo...Sì i servizi segreti :rotfl:


vuol dire che si è coscienti di far scelte che porteranno a giudizi negativi.Io sono una che racconta tutto, se mi fanno un'osservazione , cpace anche che mi arrabbio, però rifletto valuto quel che mi viene detto.Ne discuto e dò anche ragione, trovo costruttiva la critica. Cosa che in molti non esiste, hanno ragione loro a priori anche quando è sbagliattismo quello che andranno a fare


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vuol dire che si è coscienti di far scelte che porteranno a giudizi negativi.Io sono una che racconta tutto, se mi fanno un'osservazione , cpace anche che mi arrabbio, però rifletto valuto quel che mi viene detto.Ne discuto e dò anche ragione, trovo costruttiva la critica. Cosa che in molti non esiste, hanno ragione loro a priori anche quando è sbagliattismo quello che andranno a fare


Io parlavo di relazioni sentimentali, ma anche genitori e figli.
Se so che tu, genitore, dai un giudizio negativo sull’andare in discoteca, io, figlio, ti dirò che vado al cinema. Ma vale anche se voglio andare a messa e sei ateo o andare in un museo e tu sei materialista. Ti dirò che vado in un centro commerciale.
Tra coniugi è uguale.
Si sa che i più sono di mentalità ristretta e disapprovano i motel :carneval:


----------



## Marjanna (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo di relazioni sentimentali, ma anche genitori e figli.
> Se so che tu, genitore, dai un giudizio negativo sull’andare in discoteca, io, figlio, ti dirò che vado al cinema. Ma vale anche se voglio andare a messa e sei ateo o andare in un museo e tu sei materialista. Ti dirò che vado in un centro commerciale.
> Tra coniugi è uguale.
> Si sa che i più sono di mentalità ristretta e disapprovano i motel :carneval:


Ma gli utenti traditi qui fin dove hanno scoperto le menzogne? Mi pare, dimmi se sbaglio, che la maggiorparte sia al _ti dico che vado a calcetto e invece vado con l'amante_. O qualcuno ha visto anche oltre?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma gli utenti traditi qui fin dove hanno scoperto le menzogne? Mi pare, dimmi se sbaglio, che la maggiorparte sia al _ti dico che vado a calcetto e invece vado con l'amante_. O qualcuno ha visto anche oltre?


Io alle menzogne ci sono arrivata a posteriori.
Ho capito che tutte le piccolissime cose strane avevano un senso.

Cosa intendi con oltre?


----------



## Marjanna (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io alle menzogne ci sono arrivata a posteriori.
> Ho capito che tutte le piccolissime cose strane avevano un senso.
> 
> Cosa intendi con oltre?


Non so come spiegarmi. Diciamo la menzogna posta nel quotidiano, in giorno X, collocata ecco.

Ma anche la menzogna nella menzogna. A me ad esempio sono capitate delle frasi "buttate lì" che sembravano casuali, ma non erano casuali. Ti faccio un esempio semplice (sempre per non entrare nello specifico ID). 
Un giorno mi dice che fino a poco prima di risentirci la sera spegneva lo smartphone e la notte lo lasciava in macchina.
Ecco questa frase non era vera, è stata detta per dare un peso a cosa lui facesse per me, per fare arrivare un senso di coinvolgimento alto, e al contempo mettendo terreno per un senso di colpa. Lo smartphone non lo spegne mai e se lo tiene sempre attaccato.
(Non so se ricordi che io poi non amo molto la messaggistica picci picci pucci pucci).
Questo applicato il molte altre cose, anche ben più "gravi" (non ne sono certa ma credo sia arrivato a dirmi che suo fratello abbia avuto un'operazione di una certa entità solo per gancio a determinate cose che fan presa su di me), che sono menzogne nelle menzogne, e ciò che produce è trovarti la mente satura di ragionamenti inutili. In una matassa tale che la tua mente si catalizza su elementi fuorvianti.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so come spiegarmi. Diciamo la menzogna posta nel quotidiano, in giorno X, collocata ecco.
> 
> Ma anche la menzogna nella menzogna. A me ad esempio sono capitate delle frasi "buttate lì" che sembravano casuali, ma non erano casuali. Ti faccio un esempio semplice (sempre per non entrare nello specifico ID).
> Un giorno mi dice che fino a poco prima di risentirci la sera spegneva lo smartphone e la notte lo lasciava in macchina.
> ...


No. Non ricordo cose del genere.
Però ci penso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlavo di relazioni sentimentali, ma anche genitori e figli.
> Se so che tu, genitore, dai un giudizio negativo sull’andare in discoteca, io, figlio, ti dirò che vado al cinema. Ma vale anche se voglio andare a messa e sei ateo o andare in un museo e tu sei materialista. Ti dirò che vado in un centro commerciale.
> Tra coniugi è uguale.
> Si sa che i più sono di mentalità ristretta e disapprovano i motel :carneval:


 non sto parlando di quello.Ma va bene lo stesso


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi sono varie tipologie di tradimento, uso il maschile in senso neutro
> 
> 1) una tantum occasionale, durante una trasferta
> 
> ...


Ricordo un episodio che, a posteriori, credo mi stia aiutando a inquadrare sto stronzo. 
Circa 3 anni lui, e un paio di amici uomini suoi, partirono per una mini vacanza di 3 giorni... Al ritorno, durante un matrimonio in cui eravamo tutti invitati, mi ritrovai per caso a dare un'occhiata al telefono di un nostro amico in comune, single, c'era un messaggio di P in cui chiedeva di comprare i preservativi perché in quel posto lì ci sarebbe stata tanta figa, e anche si stava depilando.
Io sconcertata. 
QUINDI ha fatto le corna alla sua ragazza da sempre, per certo so dopo 2 giorni dal loro fidanzamento, e poi tra prostitute con cui è stato e bottarelle desiderate o avvenute chissà in vacanza, e tra me per un anno, direi che è un seriale ma usa all'occorrenza tutte queste spiegazioni. 
In base al contesto. 

Tra l'altro l'anno prossimo all'addio al celibato di un nostro amico continuerà a fare corna a lei, dato che lancia battute ai suoi amici quando si parla di partire solo uomini l'estate prossima. 

A me all'inizio proprio, quando nemmeno io ero innamorata, mi diceva che
1. Ti ho sempre desiderata, mi hai sempre fatto sangue
2. Per me è un'esperienza, sono stato con poche donne (falso, le prostitute mentre sta con lei  non le conta?)

A metà relazione diceva 
1. Lei non vuole mai farlo, è morta, devo fare sempre tutto io, il sesso orale è inesistente 

Da innamorati, o almeno io, lui boh lo diceva soltanto :
1. Non vedo più un futuro con lei, non posso sposarla un giorno, le cose non sono più come prima, io amo te e voglio un futuro con te
2. Tu sei una cosa difficilissima per me, sei quasi un sogno per me, dammi tempo ti prego, no non ho dubbi io voglio te.

Ha usato tutte queste scuse...


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ricordo un episodio che, a posteriori, credo mi stia aiutando a inquadrare sto stronzo.
> Circa 3 anni lui, e un paio di amici uomini suoi, partirono per una mini vacanza di 3 giorni... Al ritorno, durante un matrimonio in cui eravamo tutti invitati, mi ritrovai per caso a dare un'occhiata al telefono di un nostro amico in comune, single, c'era un messaggio di P in cui chiedeva di comprare i preservativi perché in quel posto lì ci sarebbe stata tanta figa, e anche si stava depilando.
> Io sconcertata.
> QUINDI ha fatto le corna alla sua ragazza da sempre, per certo so dopo 2 giorni dal loro fidanzamento, e poi tra prostitute con cui è stato e bottarelle desiderate o avvenute chissà in vacanza, e tra me per un anno, direi che è un seriale ma usa all'occorrenza tutte queste spiegazioni.
> ...


P. sembra veramente uno sposato. Probabilmente la sposerà.
Le persone sono strane, ognuno segue i suoi giri. Cerca di staccarti per il tuo bene, e se ti venisse qualche dubbio, se ti cercasse ancora ricorda di domandati "mi fa del bene?". Altrimenti in nome di un bene immaginifico si rischia di cronicizzare uno stare male.
P. non sta male con lei, che si lamenti con te di qualsiasi cosa è solo una sorta di coinvolgimento in una situazione su cui tu non hai alcun potere di azione, se non di castrarti in funzione del suo castrarsi. Volerti legare non è farti bene, chi ti vuole bene ti slega.
Hai visto quella che è un'intesa sessuale che ti piace con lui, ma cercala altrove, nella coscienza che scoprirai una nuova persona, e con la voglia di scoprirla (non cercando lui dentro un altro). Hai visto anche cosa non ti piace, e hai visto quello che può esserci dietro una persona che appare perfetta (a te Rose come a lei), prendi questa come un'esperienza, prendi il significato che ti deve arrivare.


----------



## ipazia (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ricordo un episodio che, a posteriori, credo mi stia aiutando a inquadrare sto stronzo.
> Circa 3 anni lui, e un paio di amici uomini suoi, partirono per una mini vacanza di 3 giorni... Al ritorno, durante un matrimonio in cui eravamo tutti invitati, mi ritrovai per caso a dare un'occhiata al telefono di un nostro amico in comune, single, c'era un messaggio di P in cui chiedeva di comprare i preservativi perché in quel posto lì ci sarebbe stata tanta figa, e anche si stava depilando.
> Io sconcertata.
> QUINDI ha fatto le corna alla sua ragazza da sempre, per certo so dopo 2 giorni dal loro fidanzamento, e poi tra prostitute con cui è stato e bottarelle desiderate o avvenute chissà in vacanza, e tra me per un anno, direi che è un seriale ma usa all'occorrenza tutte queste spiegazioni.
> ...


E tu invece di guardare i fatti, hai ascoltato alle sue parole. 

Adesso hai consolidato che non è una genialata?
Che non è lui ad essere un mezzo uomo (e se anche fosse non sono cazzi tuoi) ma sei tu che devi ritarare il tuo modo di relazionarti?

Per forza hai l'ansia...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ricordo un episodio che, a posteriori, credo mi stia aiutando a inquadrare sto stronzo.
> Circa 3 anni lui, e un paio di amici uomini suoi, partirono per una mini vacanza di 3 giorni... Al ritorno, durante un matrimonio in cui eravamo tutti invitati, mi ritrovai per caso a dare un'occhiata al telefono di un nostro amico in comune, single, c'era un messaggio di P in cui chiedeva di comprare i preservativi perché in quel posto lì ci sarebbe stata tanta figa, e anche si stava depilando.
> Io sconcertata.
> QUINDI ha fatto le corna alla sua ragazza da sempre, per certo so dopo 2 giorni dal loro fidanzamento, e poi tra prostitute con cui è stato e bottarelle desiderate o avvenute chissà in vacanza, e tra me per un anno, direi che è un seriale ma usa all'occorrenza tutte queste spiegazioni.
> ...


Sinteticamente io direi un pirla. Da evitare anche come amico.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ricordo un episodio che, a posteriori, credo mi stia aiutando a inquadrare sto stronzo.
> Circa 3 anni lui, e un paio di amici uomini suoi, partirono per una mini vacanza di 3 giorni... Al ritorno, durante un matrimonio in cui eravamo tutti invitati, mi ritrovai per caso a dare un'occhiata al telefono di un nostro amico in comune, single, c'era un messaggio di P in cui chiedeva di comprare i preservativi perché in quel posto lì ci sarebbe stata tanta figa, e anche si stava depilando.
> Io sconcertata.
> QUINDI ha fatto le corna alla sua ragazza da sempre, per certo so dopo 2 giorni dal loro fidanzamento, e poi tra prostitute con cui è stato e bottarelle desiderate o avvenute chissà in vacanza, e tra me per un anno, direi che è un seriale ma usa all'occorrenza tutte queste spiegazioni.
> ...


Poi uno che dice che non fa sesso orale con la tipa per averlo da te si merita una murena.


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> P. sembra veramente uno sposato. Probabilmente la sposerà.
> Le persone sono strane, ognuno segue i suoi giri. Cerca di staccarti per il tuo bene, e se ti venisse qualche dubbio, se ti cercasse ancora ricorda di domandati "mi fa del bene?". Altrimenti in nome di un bene immaginifico si rischia di cronicizzare uno stare male.
> P. non sta male con lei, che si lamenti con te di qualsiasi cosa è solo una sorta di coinvolgimento in una situazione su cui tu non hai alcun potere di azione, se non di castrarti in funzione del suo castrarsi. Volerti legare non è farti bene, chi ti vuole bene ti slega.
> Hai visto quella che è un'intesa sessuale che ti piace con lui, ma cercala altrove, nella coscienza che scoprirai una nuova persona, e con la voglia di scoprirla (non cercando lui dentro un altro). Hai visto anche cosa non ti piace, e hai visto quello che può esserci dietro una persona che appare perfetta (a te Rose come a lei), prendi questa come un'esperienza, prendi il significato che ti deve arrivare.


La cosa che mi fa più male è che solo io so che merda è, lei non lo sa, i suoi genitori non lo sanno, i suoi amiconi traditori come lui d fan di prostitute lo coprono, e lui viene visto come il bravo ragazzo, gran lavoratore, un po' scemotto. E invece è un calcolatore nato, sa benissimo dire le bugie, non ci pensa mezzo secondo a mentire e nascondere. 
A volte penso che se io non fossi nel giro di amici e non conoscessi lei penso che un paio di spaventi cercando di smascherare questo teatro glieli avrei fatti prendere. Almeno si cagava sotto, e metteva un po' di giudizio. 
E invece era calmo quando mi scivolava un orecchino in macchina, quando mi ci è caduto un mio anello, quando mi ha inviato un messaggio anonimo mentre lei era con me e lui non c'era, lui restava calmo... Non si agitava, le dava una spiegazione ben infiocchettata. 
Mai un po' di cagazzo quando era con me, staccava il GPS e la connessione dati, come uno che sa cosa fare mentre sta tradendo... 

L'unica cosa che mi chiedo è perché tornare dicendo di amarmi, io non lo avevo cercato, e nemmeno ci ho fatto sesso in questi 2 mesi di ripresa dei contatti... Quindi che voleva? Probabilmente qualche altra occasione di scopare. Sicuro. 

Mah, che pene-munito (no Uomo non lo dirò mai)


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> La cosa che mi fa più male è che solo io so che merda è, lei non lo sa, i suoi genitori non lo sanno, i suoi amiconi traditori come lui d fan di prostitute lo coprono, e lui viene visto come il bravo ragazzo, gran lavoratore, un po' scemotto. E invece è un calcolatore nato, sa benissimo dire le bugie, non ci pensa mezzo secondo a mentire e nascondere.
> A volte penso che se io non fossi nel giro di amici e non conoscessi lei penso che un paio di spaventi cercando di smascherare questo teatro glieli avrei fatti prendere. Almeno si cagava sotto, e metteva un po' di giudizio.
> E invece era calmo quando mi scivolava un orecchino in macchina, quando mi ci è caduto un mio anello, quando mi ha inviato un messaggio anonimo mentre lei era con me e lui non c'era, lui restava calmo... Non si agitava, le dava una spiegazione ben infiocchettata.
> Mai un po' di cagazzo quando era con me, staccava il GPS e la connessione dati, come uno che sa cosa fare mentre sta tradendo...
> ...


Scusa ma tu lo sapevi tre anni fa che lui era uno da quel tipo di feste di addio al celibato.
Cosa pensavi, di redimerlo?


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi uno che dice che non fa sesso orale con la tipa per averlo da te si merita una murena.


:rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> La cosa che mi fa più male è che solo io so che merda è, lei non lo sa, i suoi genitori non lo sanno, i suoi amiconi traditori come lui d fan di prostitute lo coprono, e lui viene visto come il bravo ragazzo, gran lavoratore, un po' scemotto. E invece è un calcolatore nato, sa benissimo dire le bugie, non ci pensa mezzo secondo a mentire e nascondere.
> A volte penso che se io non fossi nel giro di amici e non conoscessi lei penso che un paio di spaventi cercando di smascherare questo teatro glieli avrei fatti prendere. Almeno si cagava sotto, e metteva un po' di giudizio.
> E invece era calmo quando mi scivolava un orecchino in macchina, quando mi ci è caduto un mio anello, quando mi ha inviato un messaggio anonimo mentre lei era con me e lui non c'era, lui restava calmo... Non si agitava, le dava una spiegazione ben infiocchettata.
> Mai un po' di cagazzo quando era con me, staccava il GPS e la connessione dati, come uno che sa cosa fare mentre sta tradendo...
> ...


Vendetta. Parli di vendetta. 
Creargli una situazione di terrore da modificarlo, mettere giudizio dici tu. Perchè? Perchè Rose?
Perchè o eri tu o di nessun altra? 

Probabilmente voleva sapere che eri ancora lì. E infatti era così. 
Non credo che capisca il tuo aspettare, quello che si prova, non sa gestirlo, non sa più gestirti perchè ormai sei troppo carica di aspettative, e l'unica carta che ha è continuare a dire che ti ama. 
Ma alla fine della storia che ci avevi scritto che doveva parlare con il padre (mi pare prima di Pasqua) come si svincolato con te?


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vendetta. Parli di vendetta.
> Creargli una situazione di terrore da modificarlo, mettere giudizio dici tu. Perchè? Perchè Rose?
> Perchè o eri tu o di nessun altra?
> 
> ...


Marjanna ma gestirmi per cosa? Quindi mi voleva e ho sbagliato io e ora lui sta con lei perché la colpa è mia?
Io mi sento male


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Maggio 2019)

Io gli ho detto di non farsi più sentire perché lui ci ha dormito, mi ha detto "non ce la faccio, non riesco a fare un cazzo, mi dispiace" e poi "non hai torto, non so cosa dirti"
È che lui mi ha detto ti amo e 4 ore dopo dorme da lei, lui ha una casa e poteva dire di no. Se voleva mettere distanza come diceva, ecc dov'era?
E ora fa l innamorato di lei, quindi non voleva lasciarla altrimenti lo avrebbe già fatto a prescindere da me, e invece adesso non ha più messo distanza anzi le sta vicino. 

Illuminami allora Marjanna..


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Maggio 2019)

Non ha più parlato con suo padre.


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Maggio 2019)

Le aspettative me le ha messe lui, lui parlava di futuro con me e del futuro prossimo... Di come avremmo dovuto comportarci quando l'avrebbe lasciata.
Ma non posso pensare di avere accanto un uomo che non sappia dire di no ai tentativi di lei di scoparci, è inammissibile per me.. Per questo non c'ho visto più


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Marjanna ma gestirmi per cosa? Quindi mi voleva e ho sbagliato io e ora lui sta con lei perché la colpa è mia?
> Io mi sento male


Gestirti come amante. Lascia perdere la colpa, tanto serve solo a prender polvere.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Marjanna ma gestirmi per cosa? Quindi mi voleva e ho sbagliato io e ora lui sta con lei perché la colpa è mia?
> Io mi sento male


È tipico della tua età avere il dubbio che se avessi agito diversamente...
Ma non è così. Cosa avresti dovuto fare il tappetino? Lo hai già fatto. Non crederai mica di aver fatto la donna sicura?!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Le aspettative me le ha messe lui, lui parlava di futuro con me e del futuro prossimo... Di come avremmo dovuto comportarci quando l'avrebbe lasciata.
> Ma non posso pensare di avere accanto un uomo che non sappia dire di no ai tentativi di lei di scoparci, è inammissibile per me.. Per questo non c'ho visto più


“I tentativi di lei di scoparci” :facepalm: manco fosse lei l’amante! :facepalm:
È che tu vuoi credere alle dichiarazioni di amore di sto pirla! :facepalm:


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Le aspettative me le ha messe lui, lui parlava di futuro con me e del futuro prossimo... Di come avremmo dovuto comportarci quando l'avrebbe lasciata.
> Ma non posso pensare di avere accanto un uomo che non sappia dire di no ai tentativi di lei di scoparci, è inammissibile per me.. Per questo non c'ho visto più


Ho capito si. 
Il problema è che l'hai vissuto come reale, e ti senti tu tradita. 
Non so spiegarlo in termini "tecnici" ma è qualcosa che riguarda l'ordine della realtà, un ordine interno che non riesci a mettere a posto. E ti verrebbe da tornare da lui a cercare un ordine. Solo che lui non ti aiuterà.
In sto casino ci metti in mezzo lei, cosa che da un lato dovrebbe aiutarti proprio perchè l'hai vista, la conoscevi, li hai visti insieme, ma a quanto pare ti ha fregato ancora di più perchè credevi di conoscere la loro intimità. Vederli "staccati" ti portava ancora di più a credere che il loro rapporto fosse debole, e in funzione di questo trovavi motivazione per alimentare il vostro.
E anche quella è una realtà che hai vissuto in un certo senso. Talmente reale che una parte di te ancora non riesce a vederla come non reale. E' per questo che lui ha potuto chiamarti e chiederti di aspettare che parlasse con il padre, chiederti di aspettare dei mesi prima di mettersi con te. Vedi se non ci fosse quella dimensione tra voi, che tu vivi come reale, lui certe cose non potrebbe mai dirtele.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> La cosa che mi fa più male è che solo io so che merda è, lei non lo sa, i suoi genitori non lo sanno, i suoi amiconi traditori come lui d fan di prostitute lo coprono, e lui viene visto come il bravo ragazzo, gran lavoratore, un po' scemotto. E invece è un calcolatore nato, sa benissimo dire le bugie, non ci pensa mezzo secondo a mentire e nascondere.
> A volte penso che se io non fossi nel giro di amici e non conoscessi lei penso che un paio di spaventi cercando di smascherare questo teatro glieli avrei fatti prendere. Almeno si cagava sotto, e metteva un po' di giudizio.
> E invece era calmo quando mi scivolava un orecchino in macchina, quando mi ci è caduto un mio anello, quando mi ha inviato un messaggio anonimo mentre lei era con me e lui non c'era, lui restava calmo... Non si agitava, le dava una spiegazione ben infiocchettata.
> Mai un po' di cagazzo quando era con me, staccava il GPS e la connessione dati, come uno che sa cosa fare mentre sta tradendo...
> ...


Eh. Proprio perfetto come traditore  
Manda all'amico del gruppo un sms con il consiglio di comprare profilattici, e l'amico comune lo tiene in bella vista  :rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “I tentativi di lei di scoparci” :facepalm: manco fosse lei l’amante! :facepalm:
> È che tu vuoi credere alle dichiarazioni di amore di sto pirla! :facepalm:


Ha dovuto capovolgere per trovare coerenza con le parole di lui.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha dovuto capovolgere per trovare coerenza con le parole di lui.


Infatti dici bene qui 



Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho capito si.
> Il problema è che l'hai vissuto come reale, e ti senti tu tradita.
> Non so spiegarlo in termini "tecnici" ma è qualcosa che riguarda l'ordine della realtà, un ordine interno che non riesci a mettere a posto. E ti verrebbe da tornare da lui a cercare un ordine. Solo che lui non ti aiuterà.
> In sto casino ci metti in mezzo lei, cosa che da un lato dovrebbe aiutarti proprio perchè l'hai vista, la conoscevi, li hai visti insieme, ma a quanto pare ti ha fregato ancora di più perchè credevi di conoscere la loro intimità. Vederli "staccati" ti portava ancora di più a credere che il loro rapporto fosse debole, e in funzione di questo trovavi motivazione per alimentare il vostro.
> E anche quella è una realtà che hai vissuto in un certo senso. Talmente reale che una parte di te ancora non riesce a vederla come non reale. E' per questo che lui ha potuto chiamarti e chiederti di aspettare che parlasse con il padre, chiederti di aspettare dei mesi prima di mettersi con te. Vedi se non ci fosse quella dimensione tra voi, che tu vivi come reale, lui certe cose non potrebbe mai dirtele.


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho capito si.
> Il problema è che l'hai vissuto come reale, e ti senti tu tradita.
> Non so spiegarlo in termini "tecnici" ma è qualcosa che riguarda l'ordine della realtà, un ordine interno che non riesci a mettere a posto. E ti verrebbe da tornare da lui a cercare un ordine. Solo che lui non ti aiuterà.
> In sto casino ci metti in mezzo lei, cosa che da un lato dovrebbe aiutarti proprio perchè l'hai vista, la conoscevi, li hai visti insieme, ma a quanto pare ti ha fregato ancora di più perchè credevi di conoscere la loro intimità. Vederli "staccati" ti portava ancora di più a credere che il loro rapporto fosse debole, e in funzione di questo trovavi motivazione per alimentare il vostro.
> E anche quella è una realtà che hai vissuto in un certo senso. Talmente reale che una parte di te ancora non riesce a vederla come non reale. E' per questo che lui ha potuto chiamarti e chiederti di aspettare che parlasse con il padre, chiederti di aspettare dei mesi prima di mettersi con te. Vedi se non ci fosse quella dimensione tra voi, che tu vivi come reale, lui certe cose non potrebbe mai dirtele.


Finalmente qualcuno è riuscito a snodare un po' quel nodo di cose che sento.. E infatti è così, io facevo forza sul fatto che la loro intimità fosse debole per alimentare il mio rapporto con lui, e invece questa cosa esiste solo nella mia testa o ci ha giocato molto lui. 
E infatti adesso vederli legati di nuovo, sapere che adesso stanno cenando insieme e lui ha cucinato per lei perché ho visto le stories, mi fa schifo e vorrei sprofondare.
Mi torna l'ansia così, se penso che loro sono uniti e non distanti adesso... Però meglio questa realtà che la fantasia... Almeno lo accetto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Finalmente qualcuno è riuscito a snodare un po' quel nodo di cose che sento.. E infatti è così, io facevo forza sul fatto che la loro intimità fosse debole per alimentare il mio rapporto con lui, e invece questa cosa esiste solo nella mia testa o ci ha giocato molto lui.
> E infatti adesso vederli legati di nuovo, sapere che adesso stanno cenando insieme e lui ha cucinato per lei perché ho visto le stories, mi fa schifo e vorrei sprofondare.
> Mi torna l'ansia così, se penso che loro sono uniti e non distanti adesso... Però meglio questa realtà che la fantasia... Almeno lo accetto.


Guarda che lui torna eh.
Non ci devi cadere più.


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha dovuto capovolgere per trovare coerenza con le parole di lui.


Esatto, è questo che ho fatto... Se lui dice di amarmi e non amare più lei non dovrebbe farci sesso, quella tradita mi sento io


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Esatto, è questo che ho fatto... Se lui dice di amarmi e non amare più lei non dovrebbe farci sesso, quella tradita mi sento io


Ma lo capisci che le parole non contano niente? 
[video=youtube;xp0tfxGHp8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp0tfxGHp8o[/video]


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti dici bene qui


E' che lo capisco. L'ho vissuto.
Vedi io posso immaginare qualcuno degli utenti di questo forum abbracciato sul divano con la moglie, posso immaginare facilmente [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION], fatico più a immaginare [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] per dirti, posso presumere sia una scena nella coppia dei miei vicini di casa. Non riesco a immaginare l'ex in questa scena, proprio non riesco a formare quella immagine mentale perchè è lontanissima da quella che sono andata a costruire per mesi, non in modo astratto ma basandomi sulle informazioni, sulle piccole cose che mi diceva lui. Non ho un'immagine di loro due come coppia, più che altro non riesco ad immaginare che lui possa essere "carino" con lei e poi magari uscire dopo un'ora con un'altra donna (anche fosse un'altra non parlo di me), come non riesco ad immaginare che esca di casa e si rechi in un negozio pensando a comprarle un regalo che lei desidera particolarmente. 
Però ad un certo punto più che distruggere c'è da lasciare andare. Tanto a meno di non diventare un uccellino e piazzarsi fuori dalla finestra certe cose non si sapranno mai.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' che lo capisco. L'ho vissuto.
> Vedi io posso immaginare qualcuno degli utenti di questo forum abbracciato sul divano con la moglie, posso immaginare facilmente @_spleen_, fatico più a immaginare @_Kid_ per dirti, posso presumere sia una scena nella coppia dei miei vicini di casa. Non riesco a immaginare l'ex in questa scena, proprio non riesco a formare quella immagine mentale perchè è lontanissima da quella che sono andata a costruire per mesi, non in modo astratto ma basandomi sulle informazioni, sulle piccole cose che mi diceva lui. Non ho un'immagine di loro due come coppia, più che altro non riesco ad immaginare che lui possa essere "carino" con lei e poi magari uscire dopo un'ora con un'altra donna (anche fosse un'altra non parlo di me), come non riesco ad immaginare che esca di casa e si rechi in un negozio pensando a comprarle un regalo che lei desidera particolarmente.
> Però ad un certo punto più che distruggere c'è da lasciare andare. Tanto a meno di non diventare un uccellino e piazzarsi fuori dalla finestra certe cose non si sapranno mai.


Come io ho dovuto capire traditori e amanti, le amanti devono capire le mogli.
A casa non c’è l’idillio, ma nemmeno l’inferno o il gelo.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Finalmente qualcuno è riuscito a snodare un po' quel nodo di cose che sento.. E infatti è così, io facevo forza sul fatto che la loro intimità fosse debole per alimentare il mio rapporto con lui, e invece questa cosa esiste solo nella mia testa o ci ha giocato molto lui.
> E infatti adesso vederli legati di nuovo, sapere che adesso stanno cenando insieme e lui ha cucinato per lei perché ho visto le stories, mi fa schifo e vorrei sprofondare.
> Mi torna l'ansia così, se penso che loro sono uniti e non distanti adesso... Però meglio questa realtà che la fantasia... Almeno lo accetto.


Pure le stories :facepalm:
Per fortuna sono vecchia. Guarda che anche quella potrebbe essere un realtà fittizia. E' la sua di lei, è quella che sta imbastendo lui per lei. Ma non ti aggrappare su questo come una bilancia dove da una parte ci sei te e nell'altra c'è lei.
Lui evidentemente se la vive bene così, è questo il punto. Lo so che ad un certo punto diventa come un rebus da risolvere, ma se ti trovi col mal di testa mettici un vaffa e pensa a te stessa, che lui pensa a se stesso.
Te ci hai provato, non è andata, amen.
Se ci hai a che fare devi trovare un modo per alzare un muro, cerca di staccarti e stargli lontana per un periodo prima dell'estate in cui hai scritto andrete in vacanza tutti insieme, devi arrivare a quei giorni con un approccio diverso. Datti almeno questa come motivazione per arrivare all'estate. Intanto fai uno step.


----------



## Rose1994 (20 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' che lo capisco. L'ho vissuto.
> Vedi io posso immaginare qualcuno degli utenti di questo forum abbracciato sul divano con la moglie, posso immaginare facilmente [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION], fatico più a immaginare [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] per dirti, posso presumere sia una scena nella coppia dei miei vicini di casa. Non riesco a immaginare l'ex in questa scena, proprio non riesco a formare quella immagine mentale perchè è lontanissima da quella che sono andata a costruire per mesi, non in modo astratto ma basandomi sulle informazioni, sulle piccole cose che mi diceva lui. Non ho un'immagine di loro due come coppia, più che altro non riesco ad immaginare che lui possa essere "carino" con lei e poi magari uscire dopo un'ora con un'altra donna (anche fosse un'altra non parlo di me), come non riesco ad immaginare che esca di casa e si rechi in un negozio pensando a comprarle un regalo che lei desidera particolarmente.
> Però ad un certo punto più che distruggere c'è da lasciare andare. Tanto a meno di non diventare un uccellino e piazzarsi fuori dalla finestra certe cose non si sapranno mai.


Credo che per sopravvivere a questa situazione folle io abbia dovuto, per forza, costruire una immagine di loro due che giustificava il fatto che periodicamente Paolo si avvicinasse a me.
Intanto li ho vissuti come coppia, e li vedevo, a un certo punto ho anche pensato che lui davanti a me si comportasse con lei in un certo modo e quando non c'ero io in un altro, ad esempio le lasciava la mano quando mi vedeva anche da lontano, o evitava di abbracciarla ma questo soltanto negli ultimi due mesi. Col senno del poi capisco che lui era ormai totalmente in tilt in questa situazione ad oggi, penso che non abbia davvero più potuto gestirmi con le mie nuove aspettative come dice Marjanna. 
Questa cosa che è andato a letto con lei l'ho razionalizzata a un certo punto e sono entrata nel paradosso pensando che da un lato aveva più senso che ci andasse con lei che con me, dall'altro mi affidavo alle sue parole e a quello che diceva di sentire per cui, se mi ama è con me che vuole l'intimità e non con lei perché non la vuole più, e vuole lasciarla e le ha detto di non vedere più un futuro con lei ( sarà vero? Ormai metto in dubbio tutto).

Paradossalmente mi sono sentita io quella tradita quella mattina, lo so è scioccante ma per me è stato così... Non avevo completamente senso con quello che mi aveva detto poche ore prima, quindi dovevo trovarci un senso io porca troia. 

E il senso per me era molto semplice : ha scelto lei, andandoci a letto o dormendoci la comunque ha tradito la parola che mi aveva dato.. Vale zero.

Vi faccio leggere i messaggi di quella mattina così vi fate un'idea :
Paolo: buongiorno 
Io: e ieri notte? 
Paolo: Ieri sono tornato tardi...che senso aveva sapendo che dormivi...
Io: Minchiate
Paolo: 
Io:A me non le devi dire. Non mi hai chiamato, né un messaggio hai staccato la connessione alle 10 di sera. Anche alle 5 del mattino dormo ma mi mandi il buongiorno lo stesso
Paolo: E non l ho accesa piu la connessione
Io Devi dirmi la verità, io non ti credo. Perché ieri sera non ti sei fatto vivo? 
Tu dimmi perché ieri eri impossibilitato a scrivermi, poi come la prendo sono affari miei
Paolo :Non voglio dire bugie.. Ho dormito da lei
Io:Bello schifo sei, restati da lei e non farti più sentire
[10/5, 09:39] Paolo: Non permetterti a dirmi che faccio schifo. Non ti devi permettere
Io :Mi dici minchiate
[10/5, 09:40] Paolo: io a te non ho mai  detto nulla di così umiliante
Io: È umiliante quello che fai nei miei confrontiA questo punto sei?
[10/5, 09:41] Paolo: Intanto faccio schifo, giusto? 
[10/5, 09:41] io: Dici di amarmi e ti infili nel letto di un'altra
[10/5, 09:41] Che schifo
[10/5, 09:41] Paolo: E secondo sono in una situazione troppo brutta troppo...non riesco a fare un cazzo
[10/5, 09:41] Dalila: Che schifo non riesco a dire altro
[10/5, 09:41] io: Come cazzo fai
[10/5, 09:41] Paolo: Non posso farci nulla io nn ci riesco
[10/5, 09:41] Io:Allora tienitela
[10/5, 09:41] Io: io me ne vado
[10/5, 09:42] Io:L'amante non la faccio
[10/5, 09:42] io :E manco mi faccio umiliare così
[10/5, 09:42] Paolo: dove mi metto metto faccio casini...
[10/5, 09:42] Io: Non ti fare più sentire
[10/5, 09:43] io : vergognati per quello che mi hai fatto
[10/5, 09:43] Io Mi viene solo da vomitare se penso che ieri mi hai scritto TI Amo
[10/5, 09:43] Io E poi ti infili nel letto suo 
[10/5, 09:43] : Con che coraggio, con quale faccia
[10/5, 09:44] e mi menti pure, provi a dirmi minchiate
[10/5, 09:44] Ma come mi potrei mai fidare di te?
[10/5, 09:45] Ma tu mi hai visto? Secondo te mi merito un uomo che si infila letti letto?
[10/5, 09:45] Io penso di no
[10/5, 09:46] Per quanto mi riguarda puoi tenertela, e te la puoi pure scopare tanto sei capace
[10/5, 09:46] Siccome non voglio offendere più perché tanto la situazione fa schifo già abbastanza.da sola è meglio che mi continuo a fare le mie cose e mi levo da questa merda
[10/5, 09:53] Paolo: Non posso nemmeno darti torto...che devo dire no non è vero ...non posso dirlo...
[10/5, 09:55] Io: Non sai quello che dici, non conosci il peso delle parole, il ti amo non sai manco dove sta di casa.. Hai tradito lei mentre dicevi di amarla, ti infili nel letto di lei quando dici di amare me
Non capisci quello che dici, quello che senti
Fatti la tua vita, perché io non voglio che mi tocchi nemmeno con un dito e cosa sto provando in questo momento lo so soltanto io
Chiaro?
Non farti più sentire, voglio solo questo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Credo che per sopravvivere a questa situazione folle io abbia dovuto, per forza, costruire una immagine di loro due che giustificava il fatto che periodicamente Paolo si avvicinasse a me.
> Intanto li ho vissuti come coppia, e li vedevo, a un certo punto ho anche pensato che lui davanti a me si comportasse con lei in un certo modo e quando non c'ero io in un altro, ad esempio le lasciava la mano quando mi vedeva anche da lontano, o evitava di abbracciarla ma questo soltanto negli ultimi due mesi. Col senno del poi capisco che lui era ormai totalmente in tilt in questa situazione ad oggi, penso che non abbia davvero più potuto gestirmi con le mie nuove aspettative come dice Marjanna.
> Questa cosa che è andato a letto con lei l'ho razionalizzata a un certo punto e sono entrata nel paradosso pensando che da un lato aveva più senso che ci andasse con lei che con me, dall'altro mi affidavo alle sue parole e a quello che diceva di sentire per cui, se mi ama è con me che vuole l'intimità e non con lei perché non la vuole più, e vuole lasciarla e le ha detto di non vedere più un futuro con lei ( sarà vero? Ormai metto in dubbio tutto).
> 
> ...


Fortuna che non ci sono più le teoriche della facocera.
Ti sei posta nella posizione della tradita senza elementi.
I suoi “ti amo” significavano “ti desidero”.
Non ha proprio idea di cosa significhi una relazione completa.
Quello ha la testa negli anni 50.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> se mi ama è con me che vuole l'intimità e non con lei perché non la vuole più, e vuole lasciarla e *le ha detto di non vedere più un futuro con lei *(* sarà vero? *Ormai metto in dubbio tutto).


Che sia vero o no a te cosa cambia?
Quando non vedrà futuro con lei la lascerà. Perchè il suo futuro diventa passato ogni minuto che passa con lei.
Tu non ci puoi fare niente. 
Prima c'era la Pasqua in famiglia, ora sappiamo già che c'è la vacanza prenotata con lei. Sono vincoli. Lui si vincola. Fa progetti. Sono i passi che lo porteranno a sposarla anche se la tradisce.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Le aspettative me le ha messe lui, lui parlava di futuro con me e del futuro prossimo... Di come avremmo dovuto comportarci quando l'avrebbe lasciata.
> Ma non posso pensare di avere accanto un uomo che non sappia dire di no ai tentativi di lei di scoparci, è inammissibile per me.. Per questo non c'ho visto più


Tentativi di lei ? Ma ancora cerchi alibi??
Hai visto prima di che pasta era fatto (tutti gli indizi dei messaggi con gli amici).. hai visto che non si e’ fatto scrupolo a tradire la fidanzata e a mettere te nella condizione di tradire un’amica....ma hai dato colpa al fatto che il paese fosse piccolo con la gente che mormora e che lui fosse follemente innamorato ma non potesse staccarsi .....quando si sa benissimo che al giorno d’oggi succede raramente che non ci si lasci per questo ... ma tu ancora lì a cercare scusanti per non accettare il fatto di essere stata presa per il culo da un deficiente e non aver vinto rispetto a una fidanzata scialba. ?
Fanne tesoro, di questa esperienza .. 
Arrabbiati ma trova modo per pensare ad altro ..che di tempo ne hai perso pure troppo


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tentativi di lei ? Ma ancora cerchi alibi??
> Hai visto prima di che pasta era fatto (tutti gli indizi dei messaggi con gli amici).. hai visto che non si e’ fatto scrupolo a tradire la fidanzata e a mettere te nella condizione di tradire un’amica....ma hai dato colpa al fatto che il paese fosse piccolo con la gente che mormora e che lui fosse follemente innamorato ma non potesse staccarsi .....quando si sa benissimo che al giorno d’oggi succede raramente che non ci si lasci per questo ... ma tu ancora lì a cercare scusanti per non accettare il fatto di essere stata presa per il culo da un deficiente e non aver vinto rispetto a una fidanzata scialba. ?
> Fanne tesoro, di questa esperienza ..
> Arrabbiati ma trova modo per pensare ad altro ..che di tempo ne hai perso pure troppo


Lui fa schifo e basta, ci sono cascata come una deficiente credendo alle sue parole. 

È successo tutto 15 giorni fa, l'umiliazione per non essere stata preferita mi fa accecare di rabbia, ma sono passivo-aggressiva, non lo do a vedere, semplicemente lo sto evitando come la peste, nel senso che evito di incontrarlo insieme a lei e mi invento scuse, scrivo che ho impegni.

Vorrei tirargli due calci ben assestati sui denti, ma ahimè non posso.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Pure le stories :facepalm:
> Per fortuna sono vecchia. Guarda che anche quella potrebbe essere un realtà fittizia. E' la sua di lei, è quella che sta imbastendo lui per lei. Ma non ti aggrappare su questo come una bilancia dove da una parte ci sei te e nell'altra c'è lei.
> Lui evidentemente se la vive bene così, è questo il punto. Lo so che ad un certo punto diventa come un rebus da risolvere, ma se ti trovi col mal di testa mettici un vaffa e pensa a te stessa, che lui pensa a se stesso.
> Te ci hai provato, non è andata, amen.
> Se ci hai a che fare devi trovare un modo per alzare un muro, cerca di staccarti e stargli lontana per un periodo prima dell'estate in cui hai scritto andrete in vacanza tutti insieme, devi arrivare a quei giorni con un approccio diverso. Datti almeno questa come motivazione per arrivare all'estate. Intanto fai uno step.


Grazie, sì sono già due settimane che lo evito, non mi viene nemmeno difficile.. Perché provo schifo appena lo incrocio. 
Che lui stia facendo sta scena per lei non lo so, se è fittizia o meno non lo so, so solo che lui manca di palle e asseconda ogni situazione che gli si presenta davanti senza crearsi scrupoli. 
Di certo io non ci stavo bene e IO l'ho mandato a fanculo, almeno sta soddisfazione


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fortuna che non ci sono più le teoriche della facocera.
> Ti sei posta nella posizione della tradita senza elementi.
> I suoi “ti amo” significavano “ti desidero”.
> Non ha proprio idea di cosa significhi una relazione completa.
> Quello ha la testa negli anni 50.


Brava, esatto. 
Ha 26 anni e non sa che cazzo dice. Sai che novità...


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Lui fa schifo e basta, ci sono cascata come una deficiente credendo alle sue parole.
> 
> È successo tutto 15 giorni fa, *l'umiliazione per non essere stata preferita mi fa accecare di rabbia*, ma sono passivo-aggressiva, non lo do a vedere, semplicemente lo sto evitando come la peste, nel senso che evito di incontrarlo insieme a lei e mi invento scuse, scrivo che ho impegni.
> 
> *Vorrei tirargli due calci ben assestati sui denti, ma ahimè non posso*.


Ma basta!
Non è una ragione sufficiente per voler stare con un uomo.
Riprenditi.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma basta!
> Non è una ragione sufficiente per voler stare con un uomo.
> Riprenditi.


Ma certo, mi riprenderò sicuro, con me ci vogliono parole forti e schiettezza per questo ho scritto qui 
Amen 
Troverò chi oltre a essere bravo a letto, mi rispetti, arriverà


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma certo, mi riprenderò sicuro, con me ci vogliono parole forti e schiettezza per questo ho scritto qui
> Amen
> T*roverò chi oltre a essere bravo a letto, mi rispetti, arriverà*


:up:


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma certo, mi riprenderò sicuro, con me ci vogliono parole forti e schiettezza per questo ho scritto qui
> Amen
> Troverò chi oltre a essere bravo a letto, mi rispetti, arriverà


Inverti l'ordine delle priorità. Sennò resterai su sto forum in saecula saeculorum


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Inverti l'ordine delle priorità. Sennò resterai su sto forum in saecula saeculorum


La priorità sarò io. Io mando le persone a cagare quando non mi rispettano più.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> La priorità sarò io. Io mando le persone a cagare quando non mi rispettano più.


Questo perché sei anagraficamente imberbe. Il rispetto non è una caratteristica di default che tutti ci meritiamo a prescindere dalla nascita, anche se vorrebbero farti credere il contrario. Prima diventa qualcuno che sia degno di rispetto, poi il rispetto lo potrai pretendere. Che poi cosa cazzo è sto rispetto qualcuno me lo deve ancora spiegare.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo perché sei anagraficamente imberbe. Il rispetto non è una caratteristica di default che tutti ci meritiamo a prescindere dalla nascita, anche se vorrebbero farti credere il contrario. Prima diventa qualcuno che sia degno di rispetto, poi il rispetto lo potrai pretendere. Che poi cosa cazzo è sto rispetto qualcuno me lo deve ancora spiegare.


Aprirò un topic, o forse già c'è.. 
Comunque nei suoi confronti sono meritevole di rispetto, 7 anni di amicizia, ci sono sempre stata, fino a un certo punto mi piaceva la situazione. Quindi...


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Lui fa schifo e basta, ci sono cascata come una deficiente credendo alle sue parole.
> 
> È successo tutto 15 giorni fa, l'umiliazione per non essere stata preferita mi fa accecare di rabbia, ma sono passivo-aggressiva, non lo do a vedere, semplicemente lo sto evitando come la peste, nel senso che evito di incontrarlo insieme a lei e mi invento scuse, scrivo che ho impegni.
> 
> Vorrei tirargli due calci ben assestati sui denti, ma ahimè non posso.


Non è successo tutto 15 giorno fa ma l’anno scorso .... Ci hai sperato ma il tuo retropensiero secondo me ti aveva già dato segnali grossi come una casa ...è un anno che “stai male” per questa storia e ti dai delle scuse ...
E prima che volevi fare l’amante e basta perché eri stata già impegnata a sufficienza ( non ti ha creduta nessuno)...la seconda perché lui ti considerava a tratti anche così ..la terza perché non ha risposto al tuo ultimatum e la quarta perché ti ha risposto con una balla per poi darsi alla macchia ...
Ma davvero ti concentri sugli ultimi 15 giorni ? Daiiiiiiii
Prenditela con te stessa ...... hai voluto insistere nonostante i 200 mila segnali al neon


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Aprirò un topic, o forse già c'è..
> Comunque nei suoi confronti sono meritevole di rispetto, 7 anni di amicizia, ci sono sempre stata, fino a un certo punto mi piaceva la situazione. Quindi...


Noooo, il merito no!
Non esiste merito. Ti rispettano le persone rispettose.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non è successo tutto 15 giorno fa ma l’anno scorso .... Ci hai sperato ma il tuo retropensiero secondo me ti aveva già dato segnali grossi come una casa ...è un anno che “stai male” per questa storia e ti dai delle scuse ...
> E prima che volevi fare l’amante e basta perché eri stata già impegnata a sufficienza ( non ti ha creduta nessuno)...la seconda perché lui ti considerava a tratti anche così ..la terza perché non ha risposto al tuo ultimatum e la quarta perché ti ha risposto con una balla per poi darsi alla macchia ...
> Ma davvero ti concentri sugli ultimi 15 giorni ? Daiiiiiiii
> Prenditela con te stessa ...... hai voluto insistere nonostante i 200 mila segnali al neon


È smemorata.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È smemorata.


Secondo me no...magari fosse solo questo ..
È che adatta i format del film a seconda di come conviene in quel momento ..e il problema è che lei ne è l’unica spettatrice


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Maggio 2019)

Tra alti e bassi è durata un anno, ultimamente l'ho mollato io per 2 volte consecutive, ma definitivamente l'ho chiusa 15 giorni fa.


----------



## Lostris (21 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Tra alti e bassi è durata un anno, ultimamente l'ho mollato io per 2 volte consecutive, ma definitivamente l'ho chiusa 15 giorni fa.


Definitivamente... spero davvero non sia fino alla prossima volta


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Tra alti e bassi è durata un anno, ultimamente l'ho mollato io per 2 volte consecutive, ma definitivamente l'ho chiusa 15 giorni fa.


Non è che cazzate più o meno simili alla tua gli altri, che fanno i superiori, non le abbiano fatte. Qualcuno magari no, ma i più sì. E ne hanno fatte di peggiori e ne stanno facendo con molti anni più di te e con responsabilità di figli.
Quindi non devi sentirti così sotto giudizio da dover raccontare qui, ma soprattutto a te fesserie di risoluzioni definitive.
P ti piace da morire e ti è piaciuto da matti stare con lui. Come lo chiamiamo questo? Innamoramento di certo.
Sei giovane, non così tanto da credere che basti essere belle e dedite al maschio amato per ricevere amore e nemmeno rispetto.
Il discorso della vostra amicizia e di esserci sempre stati l’uno per l’altra per anni è una fesseria e credo che tu lo sappia. L’amicizia in cosa è consistita? È stato in gran parte un rapporto tra ragazzini che è stato bruciato quando è entrato il sesso tra voi.
Sei innamorata e basta.
Lui non è niente di speciale, anzi da quello che dici è un giovane con una testa vecchia che distingue tra donne da sposare e donne da scopare.
Dice quello che gli pare utile per ottenere il risultato desiderato.
Leggi gli utenti qui e vedi come diventano negli anni quelli come lui.
Tu devi solo aspettare che ti passi.
Per me dovresti proprio cambiare vita e frequentazioni.
Leggi libri che non hai mai letto, frequenta persone che hai sempre considerato noiose, dedicati a studi che non hai mai considerato. Esplora il mondo per diventare un’altra te, libera dalla cappa del paese.


----------



## Rose1994 (21 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che cazzate più o meno simili alla tua gli altri, che fanno i superiori, non le abbiano fatte. Qualcuno magari no, ma i più sì. E ne hanno fatte di peggiori e ne stanno facendo con molti anni più di te e con responsabilità di figli.
> Quindi non devi sentirti così sotto giudizio da dover raccontare qui, ma soprattutto a te fesserie di risoluzioni definitive.
> P ti piace da morire e ti è piaciuto da matti stare con lui. Come lo chiamiamo questo? Innamoramento di certo.
> Sei giovane, non così tanto da credere che basti essere belle e dedite al maschio amato per ricevere amore e nemmeno rispetto.
> ...


Grazie, è così infatti.


----------

